# Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

> President Obama was awarded the 2009 Nobel Peace Prize on Friday.
> 
> The first African-American to win the White House, Obama was praised by the Norweigan Nobel Committee for "his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples."
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 9, 2009)

Somewhere out there Rush Limbaugh just had a stroke...


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

Beat me to it


Anyway, giving that reward to a person who's commander in chief of two ongoing wars?

Quite a......remarkable choice


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Somewhere out there Rush Limbaugh just had a stroke...



he can't have a stroke, not with all those medicines he takes 



Jin-E said:


> Beat me to it
> 
> 
> Anyway, giving that reward to a person who's commander in chief of two ongoing wars?
> ...



they call me minute man NS for a reason.  Plus you say that as if he started those wars


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 9, 2009)

From the BBC 





> US President Barack Obama has won the 2009 Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> The Nobel Committee said he was awarded it for "his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and co-operation between peoples".
> 
> ...




BREAKING NEWS Update: It has also been found that the sun does indeed literally shine out of Mr Obama's pants.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Plus you say that as if he started those wars



The troops in Iraq has only marginally been reduced and he's wondering whether to escelate significantly in Afghanistan as we speak. Not to mention that the US frequently drone strike Pakistan and Somalia.

Reasonable defence policy? Thats another discussion. The point is i still think there were candidates that needed that prize way more than him. Thats one of the advantages with such international prizes, to highlight conflicts and issues that rarely get the spotlight

Instead, they did the populist move and threw another award at the Worlds Messiah, among his other 8921347892348792379809 awards.


----------



## martryn (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, now that's out of the way, can America start kicking ass again?  Fuck!


----------



## Munak (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to watch Fox News for all the WAAAH lulz, who wants to join?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Instead, they did the populist move and threw another award at the Worlds Messiah, among his other 8921347892348792379809 awards.



give me a break, who for instance, even in this forum for example, were clamoring for an obama peace prize? This is a complete surprise to even obamamaniacs of whom there are few.  Take ur hyperbole and shove it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

WTF? You can't be serious! He did?! Fucking awesome!


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I can't imagine anyone who earns it more at the moment. Anyone care to help me?


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> give me a break, who for instance, even in this forum for example, were clamoring for an obama peace prize? This is a complete surprise to even obamamaniacs of whom there are few.  Take ur hyperbole and shove it.



It is surprising since hes done next to nothing except say things.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

This is payback for the Olympics, bitches.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 9, 2009)

you guys are gonna regret kissing Obama bin Laden's ass when 2012 comes along and he reveals himself the anti-christ then finally pushes 'the button'


----------



## iander (Oct 9, 2009)

While I agree that Obama has made a large impact on the international stage in terms of diplomacy, I am going to echo Jin-E and say that no one who is currently engaged in two wars, one of which is probably going to be escalated, should be considered for a Nobel Peace Prize.  I think that counterbalances any inroads he has made among nations.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> It is surprising since hes done next to nothing except say things.



i don't even have to answer this, he's done so many things it's unbelievable,  You should take that back cause someone's gonna make u feel pretty stupid very soon.



iander said:


> While I agree that Obama has made a large impact on the international stage in terms of diplomacy, I am going to echo Jin-E and say that no one who is currently engaged in two wars, one of which is probably going to be escalated, should be considered for a Nobel Peace Prize.  I think that counterbalances any inroads he has made among nations.



well i never advocated for obama winning the peace prize, but your opinion is an opinion for the sake of it.  He is already winding the iraq war down, like he said he would, and the afghanistan war was completely _incomplete_ when he got it.  by your criteria he cannot make a right move cause if he pulls out completely he fucks afghanistan and american image, and if he stays or escalates to really finish the job, he's a war mongerer? wtf?


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys are gonna regret kissing Obama bin Laden's ass when 2012 comes along and he reveals himself the anti-christ then finally pushes 'the button'



IM still sticking to Hillary as the anti-Christ.



> i don't even have to answer this, he's done so many things it's unbelievable, You should take that back cause someone's gonna make u feel pretty stupid very soon.



Well hes managed to ban water boarding. Great.
Hes managed to talk about healthcare too. And the war in Iraq. and Afghanistan... oh and he did manage to make Bush's spending habits look like a joke and continue to bail out fail companies.
He also settled an already settled case by having an beer with an police officer and professor. He went on vacation for quite some time too.

I suppose thats more then nothing.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

What a huge political victory. He needed one right about now. It brings international prestige and honor. Easy to hate Democrat Barak Obama, hard to hate Nobel laureate Obama. 

Just as planned.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 9, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I'm going to watch Fox News for all the WAAAH lulz, who wants to join?



Damn, I guess I'll have to watch the Fox whaaaambulance on youtube cause I can't receive that channel here.

Glenn Beck's whining is going to be so funny to watch.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 9, 2009)

did he really deserve it ? i dont think he did


----------



## impersonal (Oct 9, 2009)

You have to compare Obama with Bush. 

Obama is more diplomatic and willing to accept mutually beneficial compromise, instead of forcing what sounds best to him with threats, aggressive rhetoric, economic sanctions and wars. So far, Obama has not started any new war, even though he inherited two from Bush.

This is because of this dramatic change in the US attitude that Obama is praised.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> give me a break, who for instance, even in this forum for example, were clamoring for an obama peace prize? This is a complete surprise to even obamamaniacs of whom there are few.  Take ur hyperbole and shove it.



So his enormous popularity had absolutely nothing to do with it? What things has he done in the name of Peace and conflict resolution, such as arguing for useless Middle East talks and negotiating nuke cuts with Russia, that every President from Carter onwards havent done? 

The only thing one can argue he has progressed in is the Iran issue, and yet the issue is still far from settled.

They rewarded him because of his charisma and because the Nobel Community want to send an not-so-discreet message that they prefer American presidents to be "Multilateral" in their engagements with the  international community.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL, first Al Gore and now Obama after barely 9 months in office? It took Jimmy Carter 30 years to earn one when they still meant something... These things are just given away faster than Emmy's nowadays!


----------



## Watchman (Oct 9, 2009)

There are people far more deserving of this prize than Obama.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:
			
		

> They rewarded him (...) because the Nobel Community want to send an not-so-discreet message that they prefer American presidents to be "Multilateral" in their engagements with the international community.


Woah, the peace prize favours mutually beneficial decisions over international violence!

OUTRAEG
SCANADL
WHATEVER, YOU MAKE NO SENSE


----------



## Pickindazys (Oct 9, 2009)

I loled. I like Obama but i think there are other people more deserving of this then him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:
			
		

> Instead, they did the populist move and threw another award at the Worlds Messiah, among his other 8921347892348792379809 awards.





			
				Jin-E said:
			
		

> They rewarded him because of his charisma and because the Nobel Community want to send an not-so-discreet message that they prefer American presidents to be "Multilateral" in their engagements with the international community.



first he said messiah then he said charisma and multilateral engagements?  it's two different things guy, keep throwing that spaghetti.



Al-Yasa said:


> did he really deserve it ? i dont think he did





Watchman said:


> There are people far more deserving of this prize than Obama.





Pickindazys said:


> I loled. I like Obama but i think there are other people more deserving of this then him.



name someone, without searching on the net


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

impersonal said:


> Woah, the peace prize favours mutually beneficial decisions over international violence!
> 
> OUTRAEG
> SCANADL
> WHATEVER, YOU MAKE NO SENSE



SO......they reward him simply because he's not like Bush, in other words, because he actually acts as a statesman and not as a triggerhappy halfape?

Wow, quite low standards they have.


----------



## iander (Oct 9, 2009)

After reading more about the reasoning behind picking Obama, it makes a little more sense.  It was about bringing nuclear disarmament back on the world stage.  They clearly thought he has made a huge impact on that issue in such a short time and are now trying to support that cause.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh NS.

Its because Im white isnt it?


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> name someone, without searching on the net



Bono...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Oh NS.
> 
> Its because Im white isnt it?



thank you guy, that's all i needed 



Shinobi Mugen said:


> Bono...



maybe that's another good candidate.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

iander said:


> After reading more about the reasoning behind picking Obama, it makes a little more sense.  It was about bringing nuclear disarmament back on the world stage.  They clearly thought he has made a huge impact on that issue in such a short time and are now trying to support that cause.



It struck me that rather than honoring past achievements, they are giving him clout to make future progress. 

Which I can't completely disagree with.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 9, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> did he really deserve it ? i dont think he did



I don't see why either. All this Obama mania has gone to alot of people's heads apparently.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> SO......they reward him simply because he's not like Bush, in other words, because he actually acts as a statesman and not as a triggerhappy halfape?
> 
> Wow, quite low standards they have.



They reward him because he forced a dramatic change towards more peace in the world by changing the attitude of the USA on most major issues. Sure, he didn't risk his life in the process, unlike others; but the results are _huge_ because of his position. And you have to take that into account.

Those who say he did nothing yet fail to see the enormous change that came with Obama. Why do you think the USA went from one of the most hated and despised nations in the world to one of the most admired? Sure, Obama's charisma has something to do with it. 

But more importantly, other nations now see the USA as an ally and a friend instead of a bully. Obama wouldn't have said "you're with us or against us".


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> thank you guy, that's all i needed



So I am stupid because Im white.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 9, 2009)

Stop being white you idiot. Can't you be nice and be a cute asian girl instead? So selfish.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> So I am stupid because Im white.



race baiting is totally acceptable forum behavior.

@impersonal

he ain't white, he's mexican   maybe he's not a brown mexican though, who knows


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> race baiting is totally acceptable forum behavior.



You missed the real content of why I posted your neg.

Just say it 5 times out loud and think about the contents of your message in your neg.



> race baiting is totally acceptable forum behavior.
> 
> @impersonal
> 
> he ain't white, he's mexican maybe he's not a brown mexican though, who knows


Race jokes are acceptable too!


----------



## Bart (Oct 9, 2009)

Utter brilliant!

I'm very glad that Obama has once his prize


----------



## Watchman (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> first he said messiah then he said charisma and multilateral engagements?  it's two different things guy, keep throwing that spaghetti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgan Tsvangirai, who managed to force Mugabe into a power-sharing arrangement via peaceful means, Nicholas Sarkozy (much of a scumbag as he is, he's done more for the international scene than Obama) who brokered the end of the Russo-Georgian war.

Just two to start you off with.


----------



## Bart (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> There are people far more deserving of this prize than Obama.



Care you share the list of individuals with us, Watchman?


----------



## Cirus (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> according to CNN breaking headlines. More to come


 This is something which catches my interest.  Those are supposed to be for people who have actually made a difference.  Not talk about making a difference.


----------



## iander (Oct 9, 2009)

Watching Fox right now is just too hilarious.  

"This is just socialist europeans giving out awards to an American socialist who isn't George Bush" lol


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Cirus said:


> This is something which catches my interest.  Those are supposed to be for people who have actually made a difference.  Not talk about making a difference.



What are you talking about? Obama came from the heavens and made bread and wine come out of his hands and he solved world hunger. He also can heal wounds just by touching them and his voice causes cute little forest animals to appear and sing and dance!


----------



## Hinako (Oct 9, 2009)

hmnmm I can't see how efforts are the criteria for a nobel peace prize, actually acheiving peace agreements with each country should count. I haven't seen Our Great Leader do that yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Morgan Tsvangirai, who managed to force Mugabe into a power-sharing arrangement via peaceful means, Nicholas Sarkozy (much of a scumbag as he is, he's done more for the international scene than Obama) who brokered the end of the Russo-Georgian war.
> 
> Just two to start you off with.



those sound like good candidates.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 9, 2009)

He is a deserving laureate, but I wonder why the good people of the Noble Prize committee couldn't wait until he has finished his term as president of the united states.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

impersonal said:


> They reward him because he forced a dramatic change towards more peace in the world by changing the attitude of the USA on most major issues. Sure, he didn't risk his life in the process, unlike others; but the results are _huge_ because of his position. And you have to take that into account.
> 
> Those who say he did nothing yet fail to see the enormous change that came with Obama. Why do you think the USA went from one of the most hated and despised nations in the world to one of the most admired? Sure, Obama's charisma has something to do with it.
> 
> But more importantly, other nations now see the USA as an ally and a friend instead of a bully. Obama wouldn't have said "you're with us or against us".



The problem is i still cant see where his peace drive has succeded, even though i have no doubts that the man is sincere in his beliefs. Guantanamo situation isnt solved, the US commits acts of wars in Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Phillipines and Somalia. Iran and North Korea situation is still in limbo. His advances to the Muslim world, while been generally well received, has not changed the Status Quo in the Middle East.

And im well aware of the fact that he has lifted the US standings in the world, but again, the Nobel Prize shouldnt just be an automatic token of reward for good behaviour. And really, Europeans and others were so tired of Bush and the Neo Con idelology that literally ANYONE could have boosted the US standing if they were merely not a warmongering rightwinger.

Its not outrageous that he got it, but if i could have chosen myself, i'd wait a few years into his administration to really see the true effects of his policies before i'd consider him.


----------



## Bart (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Morgan Tsvangirai, who managed to force Mugabe into a power-sharing arrangement via peaceful means, Nicholas Sarkozy (much of a scumbag as he is, he's done more for the international scene than Obama) who brokered the end of the Russo-Georgian war.
> 
> Just two to start you off with.



Brilliant post, Watchman


----------



## Nimander (Oct 9, 2009)

From what I'm hearing on the news, it seems that Obama has changed the way that other countries view the US, which I can't see myself disagreeing with.  His election campaign was supported in countries all over the world.

But I to do think that he hasn't done anything concrete to truly deserve the NPP.  Has he started on the path that could've earned it for him one day had he not won it now?  Yes.  Is he a polarizing enough leader to make it happen?  Yes.  But as of yet...I can't see the reasoning behind his selection.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Its not outrageous that he got it, but if i could have chosen myself, i'd wait a few years into his administration to really see the true effects of his policies before i'd consider him.



so would u say that a nobel peace prize should go to people who follow thru on things they say they will do, as opposed to things they have done?


----------



## iander (Oct 9, 2009)

Tsvangirai would have been a great choice it terms of achievement.  I think what the committee was going for was more along the lines of endorsing an agenda of peace rather than reward for achievements.  Like making an investment in what they hope will bring about major changes towards peace.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> The problem is i still cant see where his peace drive has succeded, even though i have no doubts that the man is sincere in his beliefs. Guantanamo situation isnt solved, the US commits acts of wars in Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Phillipines and Somalia. Iran and North Korea situation is still in limbo. His advances to the Muslim world, while been generally well received, has not changed the Status Quo in the Middle East.
> 
> And im well aware of the fact that he has lifted the US standings in the world, but again, the Nobel Prize shouldnt just be an automatic token of reward for good behaviour. And really, Europeans and others were so tired of Bush and the Neo Con idelology that literally ANYONE could have boosted the US standing if they were merely not a warmongering rightwinger.
> 
> Its not outrageous that he got it, but if i could have chosen myself, i'd wait a few years into his administration to really see the true effects of his policies before i'd consider him.



I feel that this is one of those "jumping the gun" moments where were celebrating a bit too early. Let's wait till the end of his presidency to see what has transpired.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> so would u say that a nobel peace prize should go to people who follow thru on things they say they will do, as opposed to things they have done?



It should not be an absolute requirement, but i believe that is an important factor.

Merely stating moral principles shouldnt be enough. Obama just mirrors the same aspirations and hopes that i assume both you and me and every other normal person share, namely hope for a better world, international cooperation and peace.

It's just that it feels so alien to us after the 8 Bush years, which makes Obama's style seem more amazing than it really is. Had he succeded Clinton f.example, we probably wouldnt view him in the same manner


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> It should not be an absolute requirement, but i believe that is an important factor.
> 
> Merely stating moral principles shouldnt be enough. Obama just mirrors the same aspirations and hopes that i assume both you and me and every other normal person share, namely hope for a better world, international cooperation and peace.
> 
> It's just that it feels so alien to us after the 8 Bush years, which makes Obama's style seem more amazing than it really is. Had he succeded Clinton f.example, we probably wouldnt view him in the same manner



so people who don't have stated principles but accomplish great things anyway couldn't win? or if you start something great and it's in process or doesn't get finished, one can't win the prize?  only things that have actualized deserve a reward...hmmm


----------



## sel (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't even have to answer this, he's done so many things it's unbelievable,  You should take that back cause someone's gonna make u feel pretty stupid very soon.



Care to elaborate and enlighten us, please? If you have make him feel stupid then by all means do so.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> so people who don't have stated principles but accomplish great things anyway couldn't win? or if you start something great and it's in process or doesn't get finished, one can't win the prize?  only things that have actualized deserve a reward...hmmm



Most of the other candidates had specific goals and motivations that earned them the prize. Fighting for democratic rights in repressive regimes, fighting enviromental poisoning, banishing dangerous weapons or simply negotiating peace between two waring factions( like the previous Nobel winner, Matti Ahtisaari did).

Obama has vague concepts of international peace and cooperation on his agenda and none of his practical goals, such as Guantanamo, Iran and other things have yet been settled.

And i doubt a Nobel Peace Prize Carrot would really help accomplishing his goals, since Republican senators rarely has much respect for such prizes. So its not like this symbolic prize would give him bigger political capital at home


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

sel said:


> Care to elaborate and enlighten us, please? If you have make him feel stupid then by all means do so.



nah, obama's accomplishments in his short time in office has been described in many places.  just saying something isn't true to bother people is trolling and saying true things are false.  but that's the kind of guy who will say bush was a wonderful leader and well liked.  So that others can make 50 posts and 3 days of arguments on why it's not true.  F that.


----------



## sel (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> nah, obama's accomplishments in his short time in office has been described in many places.  just saying something isn't true to bother people is trolling and saying true things are false.  but that's the kind of guy who will say bush was a wonderful leader and well liked.  So that others can make 50 posts and 3 days of arguments on why it's not true.  F that.



Could you link me to these places, if possible then. Living in the UK I'm not exactly well acquainted with what Obama's done since, well, I don't even properly follow my own domestic politics let alone that of other nations.

All that I do know about him is this:

1) Crazy right wing people think he's a socialist villian since he cares enough about the nation to reform the healthcare system

2) Controversial bombing of Pakistan in his first month of office.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 9, 2009)

It's going to be hilarious to see the conservative groups somehow spin this as though thenobel peace prize comittee has a socialist bias. They just eat away at their own credibility.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Morgan Tsvangirai, who managed to force Mugabe into a power-sharing arrangement via peaceful means, *Nicholas Sarkozy (much of a scumbag as he is, he's done more for the international scene than Obama) *who brokered the end of the Russo-Georgian war.
> 
> Just two to start you off with.



You have no idea what you're talking about. Really. Do you think earning a Nobel Prize and bowing down to China, Libya, Russia, Bush's USA and countless others is compatible?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 9, 2009)

Well... yeah, it could be. If it contributes to _peace_, then yes, I don't see why not.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing against Obama, but this is stupid. 
The guy is the president for 9 months. He has done nothing of note yet. They should wait more before awarding him the prize.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Well... yeah, it could be. If it contributes to _peace_, then yes, I don't see why not.



and that's why you are a watchman, right? 



Detonator_Fan said:


> Nothing against Obama, but this is stupid.
> The guy is the president for 9 months. He has done nothing of note yet. They should wait more before awarding him the prize.



sounds like a lot of people think they should judge the criteria of a nobel prize winner, instead of the nobel prize committee.  that's a good one


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw this on the news and all I can say is what the fuck? Obama doesn't deserve this at all. Are they just handing the prizes out these days?


----------



## impersonal (Oct 9, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Well... yeah, it could be. If it contributes to _peace_, then yes, I don't see why not.


Sarkozy (along with the nation he represents) allowed himself to be humiliated by Gaddafi in order to sell him armament and nuclear technology.

Financement voiture et pret automobile 


Do you have anything to add?


----------



## Sine (Oct 9, 2009)

> the sun does indeed literally shine out of Mr Obama's pants.


----------



## Holadrim (Oct 9, 2009)

Of all the other people I read about who were suggested as possible winners this was the wildest wild card I ever heard of. I don't say Obama has done a bad job diplomatically but heck to give him the prize over people that has fought hard for their unending fight against whichever is their key focus for *most of their lives* and here he has just been president for little over 9 months and the commitee thinks that "his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples." is reason enough. 

Sorry big boss but that is not enough in my eyes to get the Prize for PEACE. Seems his charm is crazily effective after all. But this is just the opinion of five people who just had to be politically correct.

Needless to say I like Obama but clearly the Peace Prize commitee lost some creadability in my eyes.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> sounds like a lot of people think they should judge the criteria of a nobel prize winner, instead of the nobel prize committee.  that's a good one



Well, I'm pretty sure everyone has the right to its own opinion.

Besides, this isn't one of the scientific Nobel prizes (or even the literature one). It doesn't takes an expert to see that Obama has done nothing special to get the prize.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 9, 2009)

impersonal said:


> Sarkozy (along with the nation he represents) allowed himself to be humiliated by Gaddafi in order to sell him armament and nuclear technology.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Do you have anything to add?



So Gadaffi visited. That hardly constitutes "humiliation".

I suggest we take this to VMs from now on, since we're going off-topic.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> LOL, first Al Gore and now Obama after barely 9 months in office? It took Jimmy Carter 30 years to earn one when they still meant something... These things are just given away faster than Emmy's nowadays!



My thought exactly.

Obama's great and all, but he still hasn't done anything big enough to deserve this prize.



narutosimpson said:


> sounds like a lot of people think they should judge the criteria of a nobel prize winner, instead of the nobel prize committee.  that's a good one


Most fo your obama posts make you sound like a fanboy, its almost annoying.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Meh,I lost my faith in Nobel Peace Prize when Al Gore won it with a glorified PowerPoint presentation instead of Irena Sadler,who actually did do something


----------



## Spica (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not the person Obama who won the prize, it's the symbol. 

For instance, a white dove is a symbol of peace, not matter how much it shits on your window.


----------



## Sky is Over (Oct 9, 2009)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Nothing against Obama, but this is stupid.
> The guy is the president for 9 months. He has done nothing of note yet. They should wait more before awarding him the prize.



I'm a bit on the same note, but because he managed to get it, good for him.


----------



## vivEnergy (Oct 9, 2009)

After Arafat got the Noble prize it got so devaluated that it doesn't mean anything anymore.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad Obama won and all...but I do find it a little puzzling seeing how he's only just improved the image of America.  There haven't been drastic changes *yet*.  G-Bay still exists but it closing down as is the Iraq War (granted he inherited both Iraq and Afghanistan).  The economy still kind of sucks.  I mean the guy's a statesman there's no doubting that, but they should've waited one more year before making a snap judgment like that.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2009)

Nobel Prizes are a joke


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 9, 2009)

It's pretty silly and just seems to be an emotional reaction to Obama's cult of personality rather then

I mean I hardly oppose the guy getting a prize. But at least wait until he does something. He's _attempting_ to push for nuclear disarmament and he's _attempting_ to establish a Middle East peace deal, the former of which is unlikely to do much in the way of relevant progress and the latter of which has gone up in smoke so far. And "reaching out to the Muslim world" seems rather vague, that hasn't seem to of effected anything and indeed U.S. foreign relations with Muslim countries are largely the same sans Syria, whose softening can be credited more to Saudi mediation efforts.

I get it. Obama says cool things, improved America's image in the media, and is the first black president and all. But give him the first black president or saying cool things award and wait until he actually does something that warrants a Nobel peace prize before awarding him one. This was literally handed to him by no effort on his part. 



			
				vivEnergy said:
			
		

> After Arafat got the Noble prize it got so devaluated that it doesn't mean anything anymore.



I wouldn't have minded so much if he had just not ordered Al Aqsa suicide bombers to go blow up teenagers and the elderly after winning it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 9, 2009)

Clancy said:


> For instance, a white dove is a symbol of peace, not matter how much it shits on your window.



But Obama isn't white.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> I wouldn't have minded so much if he had just not ordered Al Aqsa suicide bombers to go blow up teenagers and the elderly after winning it.



Didn't you read Mega?  Zionists were planning to lace the prize with cyanide so in retaliation he ordered those bombings against teens and elderly, the biggest Zionist culprits of them all. 

On-topic: If this was a year or two later I'd agree with this probably.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Oct 9, 2009)

HA. Utterly amazing. I approve.
Even if it is just a "Fuck you" to Bush.


----------



## Camille (Oct 9, 2009)

I was hoping the Colombian candidate, Piedad Córdoba, would win this 






That said, good for Obama


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> well i never advocated for obama winning the peace prize, but your opinion is an opinion for the sake of it.  He is already winding the iraq war down, like he said he would, and the afghanistan war was completely _incomplete_ when he got it.  by your criteria he cannot make a right move cause if he pulls out completely he fucks afghanistan and american image, and if he stays or escalates to really finish the job, he's a war mongerer? wtf?



It's not that he can't make the right move. It's that the moves he's made so far don't seem to warrant a peace prize. If he manages to clean up the mess in the middle east by the end of this term, then hell yeah give him a peace prize, but so far our numerous conflicts seem to have all gotten worse, not better.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Anyway, giving that reward to a person who's commander in chief of two ongoing wars?
> 
> Quite a......remarkable choice


It may have something to do with the fact that he is trying to end those wars...well, one of them at any rate.


----------



## Hinako (Oct 9, 2009)

The Nobel Peace Prize has become a full blown joke. They had to have nominations by Feb. 1, so Obama had about ten days to prove that he made great efforts. I guess he got the award for his Beer Summit. <__< I hope he doesn't do the right thing and turn it down, It's a great day for America!
The reason Obama is called a socialist is for the same reason people get called murderers. If you kill one person you are viewed as a murderer by the public, If you push a socialist policy, you are viewed as a socialist.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

haha, the detractors are great.  Maybe obama should kill himself for winning the peace prize.  You people are insane, go fuck yourselves, in case obama doesn't want to say it


----------



## muishot (Oct 9, 2009)

It is good that he wins the Nobel Peace Prize and all, but I think it is too early for him to win.  The Nobel Peace Prize, as I know it, is a lifetime achievement.  Obama only spoken about world peace and green energy as a President for less than a year; and he still hasn't accomplish much in that regard.  I think the Nobel committee must be giving it to Obama with the hope that other world leaders would follow suit in order to win this prestigious (I would say the highest honor) award.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 9, 2009)

congratulations to potus.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 9, 2009)

Obama was only in office for two weeks when the deadline for nominations end.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

roninmedia said:


> Obama was only in office for two weeks when the deadline for nominations end.



ur assuming that that matters to the process.  Maybe 2 weeks into his administration his name was just thrown in.  You can't go wrong with a high profile US president like obama's name in there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2009)

I understand why he won it, since he's trying to end Iraq, close Guantanamo down, solve israel and palestine's problems for them, and at the same time trying to get it right on the Afghanistan and Pakistan strategy.

Many Nobel Awards have been awarded to people for their visions and not exactly their accomplishments at the point of earning it.

Who knows, maybe he'll get what he wants soon enough..it certainly seems reasonable to me....its just that this award is going to put a lot of pressure on him, and it may or not may be a good thing after all of that other expectation.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Most of the other candidates had specific goals and motivations that earned them the prize. Fighting for democratic rights in repressive regimes, fighting enviromental poisoning, banishing dangerous weapons or simply negotiating peace between two waring factions( like the previous Nobel winner, Matti Ahtisaari did).
> 
> Obama has vague concepts of international peace and cooperation on his agenda and none of his practical goals, such as Guantanamo, Iran and other things have yet been settled.
> 
> And i doubt a Nobel Peace Prize Carrot would really help accomplishing his goals, since Republican senators rarely has much respect for such prizes. So its not like this symbolic prize would give him bigger political capital at home



Pretty much this. But then again, the non-scientific Nobel Peace Prizes have always been the "Grammy" of the Nobels, as in its much more about politics and back-dealing then actual merit. When the luminaries of peace include Yassir Arafat and Henry Kissinger, when they chose Al Gore for making a glorified powerpoint on global warming over Irena Sendler for being tortured to near death for saving thousands of orphans from being executed by the Nazis, its hard to take the Nobel Prize Committee seriously. Obama is a nice guy and a decent president, but he has yet to do anything to earn such an honor. Anyway, here's the Economist's take on this.



> Not their best pick
> 
> Posted by:
> Economist.com
> ...


----------



## Toby (Oct 9, 2009)

I translated the speech into English for those interested in reading it.



> Good morning,
> 
> The Norwegian Nobel Committee has decided that the Nobel Peace Prize of 2009 shall be awarded to President Obama for his extraordinary effort to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples.
> 
> ...





Shinigami Perv said:


> It struck me that rather than honoring past achievements, they are giving him clout to make future progress.
> 
> Which I can't completely disagree with.



Pretty much the same impression I got too. 

I translated this because people clearly only got a minor part of the speech, and it's ridiculous because they've essentially quoted the nice esoteric language of the introduction without looking towards the specifics. Obama did make his promise for a world without nuclear weapons a large priority, and has in large parts started this with disarmament talks with Russia, and will hold them with China too pretty soon. As for cooperation among peoples there's no doubt that was a reference to Israel/Palestine, and it's good that it has been reiterated, since Israel's foreign minister yesterday made pretty outrageous statements about there not being a foreseeable peace in the near future. This is obviously about backing up Obama with more credibility for negotiations like this where he is being tested.

I'd also like you all to look into the history of previous laureates. Other candidates have been granted this award based on the merit of what they might achieve, and in order to give them the popularity necessary to become a success. This is in no way an award based necessarily on achievements in the past.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Merlin said:


> I'd also like you all to look into the history of previous laureates. Other candidates have been granted this award based on the merit of what they might achieve, and in order to give them the popularity necessary to become a success. This is in no way an award based necessarily on achievements in the past.



One can examine all the history and precedents and everything, but I think the best conclusion you can reach, and very quickly too, for your own sanity, is that alot of the commentary is gonna be pure noise.  People can make opinions, so they do, and a lot of is pure background noise or otherwise reflects the general malaise of the people.  

Obama brings more attention to the peace prize than the peace prize brings to him, is my conclusion


----------



## NanoHaxial (Oct 9, 2009)

> I translated this because people clearly only got a minor part of the speech, and it's ridiculous because they've essentially quoted the nice esoteric language of the introduction without looking towards the specifics. Obama did make his promise for a world without nuclear weapons a large priority, and has in large parts started this with disarmament talks with Russia, and will hold them with China too pretty soon. As for cooperation among peoples there's no doubt that was a reference to Israel/Palestine, and it's good that it has been reiterated, since Israel's foreign minister yesterday made pretty outrageous statements about there not being a foreseeable peace in the near future. This is obviously about backing up Obama with more credibility for negotiations like this where he is being tested.



Obama is hardly the first president to call for or make efforts to nuclear disarmament. Likewise on Israel and Palestine. Awarding him a Nobel Peace Prize for campaign promises and hollow words on the off chance that these things just might happen if everyone clicks their heels together three times just doesn't make sense to me.

Congratulations to Obama for winning, but as for the rest I find the RNC statement from Steele something that I agree with for once.


----------



## Hothien (Oct 9, 2009)

For what? Two wars still raging, no end in sight.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 9, 2009)

lol at people trying to hate on Obama


----------



## Hinako (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is what Alfred Nobel believed whom the Nobel Peace Prize should be given to: "to the person who shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses."
First they give it to Arafat, Gore and now Obama. But they fail to give it to Ghandi or Sendler, the prize is a joke. This is hardly what Alfred Nobel envisioned.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

The Peace Prize is a joke, so I'm not surprised that Obama won it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 9, 2009)

My eyes fucking rolled.

He's made some nice move but he hasn't really accomplished anything.

I he fixes the middle east he should get, like, ten. Otherwise this is a bit lame.

Are they trying to emotionally blackmail him into not bombing Iran?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope they'll take away the prize when the US invades Iran.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2009)

Either way, i hope he manages to peace his legislation  

This is something important.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> I hope they'll take away the prize when the US invades Iran.


War is Peace!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2009)

I just hope that the expectation doesn't break him, in Clinton's administration Bill hadn't done anything in his first year, including a 19 billion dollar stimulus plan and his failed healthcare bid..in comparison Obama managed to accomplish much, but we'll have to see if he can get what he really wants down the tube so we can really deserve this award


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Oct 9, 2009)

This is just downright ridiculous, the committee should be ashamed of themselves. Giving a Nobel Peace Prize to a one-year president, who was only in the senate for a few year, who hasn't had the time to finish any part of his major term agenda.... Just look at the winners in the other five categories, Obama looks like a noob.


----------



## Weaboo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, that's certainly good for him. I'm sure the good folks at Fox news aren't too happy about this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2009)

The RNC isnt at all   This frankly gives them more ammunition for attacking the EU


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 9, 2009)

why do I feel this is more of a slap in the face for Bush then a gift for Obama?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2009)

Well congrats to Obama, but really I don't see him deserving it after being in office for such a short time.

As for the Nobel Peace Prize itself, it seems to have evolved into nothing but a world-wide popularity contest than people actually winning out of merit.   It started going downhill when they awarded Yasser Arafat for the Peace Prize back in 1993.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think the Nobel Prize should be used as encouragement for actions promised or yet to come or just begun, only for people who've actually made concrete contributions.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well congrats to Obama, but really I don't see him deserving it after being in office for such a short time.
> 
> As for the Nobel Peace Prize itself, it seems to have evolved into nothing but a world-wide popularity contest than people actually winning out of merit.   It started going downhill when they awarded Yasser Arafat for the Peace Prize back in 1993.


It started going bad when they started making a bigger deal of it than necessary. Not just the peace prize but all the other categories


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 9, 2009)

What the fuck?

How the hell did Obama beat Tsvangirai for the Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 9, 2009)

Contrary to the other categories, the peace prize isn't always awarded for an achievement but also can be awarded with the intent to support certain ideas, people, movements. Many people are confused about this and it may cause controversy, but an achievement by itself isn't a necessity for the prize. Wether or not it should be is a different question, but not one you can really blame the nobel comittee for.

In the 90's, peace in the middle east felt more tangible than it did in the Bush years, and at the time the Arafat peace prize made more sense than it does now. It was to encourage the peace proces, not to award the peace itself.

So for Obama the award is given because they like the direction he's going for, and morally support it. So if someone says he hasn't negotiated peace, that's all fine and dandy but that's not necessary to win the award.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2009)

adee said:


> It started going bad when they started making a bigger deal of it than necessary. Not just the peace prize but all the other categories



True, but nobody really pays attention to the other Nobel Prizes.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh man, the crying over this is epic. 

I wonder how Madara planned on killing Sasuke if he had no power



It's almost worth giving him the prize just to see the reaction. Priceless, just priceless. :rofl


----------



## mayumi (Oct 9, 2009)

personally i think its payback for the oylmpics. one thing doesn't go his way but instead he gets a suprise from else where. i personally don't really care about peace prize.


----------



## Dralavant (Oct 9, 2009)

Seriously, I don't understand why everyone's bitching so much. You act as if Obama asked for this award. But since he has it now, wouldn't you at least be proud of the fact that the President of our country is honored by the world? You say he hasn't done anything, well obviously he's done something good. He's making the attempt to bring about true peace in the world. You can argue back and forth that nothings happened for the entire 9 months. But you can't say that he's not trying. The Nobel Prize reflects how strong-willed your efforts are; not always what you've completed. 

Two wars in which he has not started. He's trying to end them. What was our original mission over 7 years ago? It was to capture Bin Laden for his crimes in America. It eventually leads to us going after Sadaam Hussein. And so we catch him and he's dead. We remained in Iraq, and things turned into chaos. Now we have to work hard on stablizing that country before we leave. On the other front, we have Afghanistan and we're trying to get our primary target since 2002. The last administration made no attempt in getting him. So everyone acts as if Obama started these wars. He's trying to end them. Do you think he wanted to start wars once he got into office? He wasn't expecting a global financial meltdown. But he's stuck with it and has to fix that too. 

Give the man some credit, at least he's trying. It was not his decision to get the nobel peace prize. The global peace association chose him to have it. So don't blame him for receiving it. You'd do the same thing if you were in his position. You receive an award, a national dinner, and over $1,000,000 dollars. You know you'd accept it if you could. And the GOP is going nuts over it. He lost the bid for the Olympics, but is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize 4 days later. 

Complain all you want, I'm proud of Obama for having this award. 



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys are gonna regret kissing Obama bin Laden's ass when 2012 comes along and he reveals himself the anti-christ then finally pushes 'the button'



He was given the nobel peace prize because of his persistence in gaining world peace. So because of him striving for that cause, people like you say he must be the anti-christ. How absurd is that!? And people ask me why I'm not religious. Somebody's trying to fight for a better future and you call him the anti-christ?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2009)

D-rush ninja said:


> Seriously, I don't understand why everyone's bitching so much. You act as if Obama asked for this award. But since he has it now, wouldn't you at least be proud of the fact that the President of our country is honored by the world? You say he hasn't done anything, well obviously he's done something good. He's making the attempt to bring about true peace in the world. You can argue back and forth that nothings happened for the entire 9 months. But you can't say that he's not trying. The Nobel Prize reflects how strong-willed your efforts are; not always what you've completed.



Let me ask you, aside from the speeches Obama's made, what actions has he done to justify him being awarded?

Besides, even Obama himself said he didn't deserve the award.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm loving the repuglicunts reaction to this


----------



## Fuzzly (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> It is surprising since hes done next to nothing except say things.



Because if it's not beating a weaker opponent into submission, it's not true peace.


----------



## E (Oct 9, 2009)

a bit too soon, but mehh w/e


----------



## Dralavant (Oct 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well congrats to Obama, but really I don't see him deserving it after being in office for such a short time.



Yeah, isn't if funny? 

First 9 months of Bush's administration = Twin Towers Fall/ Enters Holy War

First 9 Months of Obama's Admin. = Receives Nobel Peace Prize for Diplomacy


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 9, 2009)

WHAT ? This guy is receive this prize ? Pfff Bullshit, this guy kill a fly in live on TV. He definitly don't deserve this prize.....


This guy is evil...EVIIIIIIIIIIIIIL


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2009)

Butthurt people here are butthurt


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2009)

Le Male said:


> WHAT ? This guy is receive this prize ? Pfff Bullshit, this guy kill a fly in live on TV. He definitly don't deserve this prize.....
> 
> 
> This guy is evil...EVIIIIIIIIIIIIIL



And socialist...you forgot socialist.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 9, 2009)

"Good intention" is the new "achievement." 

Sure, there have been a number of attacks attempted by terrorists on American soil in recent months. And he's said he doesn't really want to win in Afghanistan. Our country is somehow more divided than when Bush was in office. Plus Iran is more aggressive about their nuclear program, and North Korea has restarted their program as well. He said that he wants a multipolar world without nuclear weapons, nevermind that the last time the world was multipolar there was a COLD WAR and that nuclear weapons are the only thing that stopped it from breaking out into open violence. 

What was I saying? Oh, yes, "good intention" is the new "achievement."  

The Nobel Peace Prize is a highly politicized tool, and it tends to go to people seen as "popular" on the world stage, and if he doesn't get it this year they won't be able to throw it at him ever again.


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> "Good intention" is the new "achievement."
> 
> Sure, there have been a number of attacks attempted by terrorists on American soil in recent months. And he's said he doesn't really want to win in Afghanistan. Plus Iran is more aggressive about their nuclear program, and North Korea has restarted their program as well. He said that he wants a multipolar world without nuclear weapons, nevermind that the last time the world was multipolar there was a COLD WAR and that nuclear weapons are the only thing that stopped it from breaking out into open violence.
> 
> What was I saying? Oh, yes, "good intention" is the new "achievement."


Sim arguing against Obama winning the Nobel Peace Prize? What a surprise!


----------



## korican04 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gandhi never got the award I'm still bitter about that.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm loving the repuglicunts reaction to this


Yeah, it's almost as pathetic as the Democrat circle jerk.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 9, 2009)

I repeat:

How the hell did Obama get this over Tsvangirai? They guy who forced shared power over Zimbabwe with Mugabe through totally peaceful means?

I mean, really wat?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 9, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And socialist...you forgot socialist.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 9, 2009)

The Peace Prize has become a popularity contest, guys. You really can't take it too seriously anymore. Every once in a while it'll go to someone who may actually deserve it (although others may deserve it more) but on the whole it's a joke.


----------



## Dralavant (Oct 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Let me ask you, aside from the speeches Obama's made, what actions has he done to justify him being awarded?





To Answer your own question, look at my post again. Look at it closer, than after you're done with that, actually look into what they awarded Obama for. Under what category; under what subject did they give him this award for. You're saying speeches mean nothing. Look at your history book.

What did Martin L. King Jr get the Nobel Peace Prize for? He didn't physically do anything. He spread hope and promoted peace. He reached out to end not just the stench of hatred in America, but all over the world. And how did he do this? He did speeches and movements. What has Obama done? He's reached out to Russia, France, and China. He's trying diligently to work with Israel. He's made it known that he wants a world free of nuclear weaponry. Is it that hard for you to understand? You're looking for immediate results; what the givers of this award are looking for is the "Mind-set" for true world peace. And they see that Obama shares that same passion, and is TRYING to achieve it. Think outside the box a bit and you may be able to understand what I'm saying. 



Tyrannos said:


> Besides, even Obama himself said he didn't deserve the award.


Yeah, no shit Sherlock. Perhaps it pays to be a "Humble Servant" as religious people love to quote from the bible. Maybe his humble personality is another requirement for receiving this remarkable award. There's nothing wrong with achknowledging the fact that there are plenty of others who deserve the same award. But HE was the one that THEY chose.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> Sim arguing against Obama winning the Nobel Peace Prize? What a surprise!



I love the fact that you try to discredit the other side by saying "Sim is arguing for their side".Obama hasn't done enough to deserve it(compared to the other candidates) and its just a fashionista/democrat circle jerk going on right now


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn.  I thought I was a shoe in.


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2009)

Diceman said:


> I love the fact that you try to discredit the other side by saying "Sim is arguing for their side".Obama hasn't done enough to deserve it(compared to the other candidates) and its just a fashionista/democrat circle jerk going on right now


However Obama won it in the end. I don't see how bitching about it is gonna change the situation. Sure granted there are always more qualified people overlooked, in the end it doesn't change anything.

What are you guys gonna do? Send some furious e-mail to the guys in charge of the prize and demand they rescind the award from Obama?


----------



## Phoebus (Oct 9, 2009)

I just want to see how many people think he deserves this award when he destabilizes Iraq by pulling out US troops.

But in all honesty, I would not have chosen him at this point but he is a plausible candidate considering his present achievements or present lack of obvious fail.

I applaud him but I recognise he has a lot of expectations to fullfill now - I wish him good luck!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> However Obama won it in the end. I don't see how bitching about it is gonna change the situation. Sure granted there are always more qualified people overlooked, in the end it doesn't change anything.
> 
> What are you guys gonna do? Send some furious e-mail to the guys in charge of the prize and demand they rescind the award from Obama?



So?We are allowed to have our opinions.You know,Freedom of Speech?The only thing the mentally retarded known as the Yanks have done right?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Yeah, it's almost as pathetic as the Democrat circle jerk.



Would you like a tissue?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2009)

D-rush ninja said:


> To Answer your own question, look at my post again. Look at it closer, than after you're done with that, actually look into what they awarded Obama for. Under what category; under what subject did they give him this award for. You're saying speeches mean nothing. Look at your history book.
> 
> What did Martin L. King Jr get the Nobel Peace Prize for? He didn't physically do anything. He spread hope and promoted peace. He reached out to end not just the stench of hatred in America, but all over the world. And how did he do this? He did speeches and movements. What has Obama done? He's reached out to Russia, France, and China. He's trying diligently to work with Israel. He's made it known that he wants a world free of nuclear weaponry. Is it that hard for you to understand? You're looking for immediate results; what the givers of this award are looking for is the "Mind-set" for true world peace. And they see that Obama shares that same passion, and is TRYING to achieve it. Think outside the box a bit and you may be able to understand what I'm saying.



Equating Obama to Martin Luther King Jr.   

I hate to tell you, but Dr. King fought to end segregation and wanted equality for all races.  And died in preaching those beliefs.  Meanwhile, all Obama has done so far is just talk pretty words that someone else wrote on this teletype.   In which Obama's actions have yet to do anything worthy of earning the peace prize.



Now you mention in your example of Russia, China, etc.  But it's no different than what Obama's predecessors did.  Except he caved under pressure by Russia to remove Anti-Ballistic Missile defenses from Czech and Poland.   All at the same time North Korea and Iran defy him and making Nuclar weapons.   The Muslim nations still hate us.   And him and his people are mocking 1/2 of the United States weekly.

Yeah, that's change I can believe in.  



D-rush ninja said:


> Yeah, no shit Sherlock. Perhaps it pays to be a "Humble Servant" as religious people love to quote from the bible. Maybe his humble personality is another requirement for receiving this remarkable award. There's nothing wrong with achknowledging the fact that there are plenty of others who deserve the same award. But HE was the one that THEY chose.



Yeah, and as I said before, congrats to him.   But it doesn't justify him deserving it.


----------



## piccun? (Oct 9, 2009)

They should also give him the medicine Nobel prize because he's tried to reform the USA health care system.


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2009)

Diceman said:


> So?We are allowed to have our opinions.You know,Freedom of Speech?The only thing the mentally retarded known as the Yanks have done right?


Since when was there Freedom of speech on NF?  Please point out where I exactly said "we can't have freedom of speech". All I am saying is bitching about it will not change the fact that Obama won.


----------



## BullMoose (Oct 9, 2009)

I know all you liberals are going to be quick to mock conservatives for arguing against the award, but seriously do you think Obama truly deserved the award for something he has already accomplished?


----------



## Teach (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats Obama.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> Since when was there Freedom of speech on NF?  Please point out where I exactly said "we can't have freedom of speech". All I am saying is bitching about it will not change the fact that Obama won.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6ybqfPJ61Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> old video is old. I can do the same thing and go start interviewing random people in other countries and then just edit the video to only show the ones that made the wrong answer ergo look stupid.  Really Dice I don't see what is the difference between you and an average yank. You both are ignorant, you both use stereotypes, you both group people into one category based on the actions of a few. Congrats you are the ideal American.  *And If American's are all fat then you would think people like Bill Clinton, even US Football players would be fat too right?*



Clinton's photoshopped.Everyone knows American football players are homosexuals,ergo they watch their weight;the only yanks to do so


----------



## saprobe (Oct 9, 2009)

I am honestly baffled as to why Obama was chosen for a Peace Prize. He's only peaceful in contrast to his predecessor.


----------



## kman4007 (Oct 9, 2009)

Obama deserved it. Look at all the people he inspired to get involved with politics.


----------



## Altron (Oct 9, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Clinton's photoshopped.Everyone knows American football players are homosexuals,ergo they watch their weight;the only yanks to do so


who's everyone? Just you?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2009)

saprobe said:


> I am honestly baffled as to why Obama was chosen for a Peace Prize. He's only peaceful in contrast to his predecessor.


I'm not sure why he won either, but you seem to be implying that he isn't actually peaceful.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> who's everyone? Just you?



Everyone who's not mentally retarded,aka everyone but Yanks


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> who's everyone? Just you?



Why are you allowing yourself to be trolled?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Merlin said:


> I translated the speech into English for those interested in reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People, please read the post above. The guy actually went to the trouble of translating the whole thing into English. Give it a read instead of


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2009)

Just remember every one, Republicans hate Obama more then they love America


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA CONSERVATIVES RAGING ACROSS THE COUNTRY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.   :rofl

I don't understand how they can be so enraged about our country's leader getting such an award. Truly amazing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 9, 2009)

Obama said he don't deserve it.....and i agree...because he's a murder....


Look at him, killing this poor innocent fly.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2009)

Humility or feigned humility.

Most winners would say that, even if they didn't mean it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Obama said he don't deserve it.



Yup. He didn't ask for it and admitted that his accomplishments alone didn't merit the prize, so he accepted on behalf of America because he didn't know how else to receive such an honor.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Yup. He didn't ask for it and admitted that his accomplishments alone didn't merit the prize, so he accepted on behalf of America because he didn't know how else to receive such an honor.



Doesn't he get money too?

Where's that going?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 9, 2009)

This news is stunning to me. I never expected him to win the Nobel Peace Prize, much less in his first term as president.


Merlin said:


> I translated the speech into English for those interested in reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hereby vote this the post of the thread.



			
				Le Male said:
			
		

> Obama said he don't deserve it.


Yes. Obviously he's trying to project an air of humility.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Yup. He didn't ask for it and admitted that his accomplishments alone didn't merit the prize, so he accepted on behalf of America because he didn't know how else to receive such an honor.


Yeah, I love how humble the guy is. I would have loved to see what Bush would have done if he had won the prize.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Somewhere out there Rush Limbaugh just had a stroke...



We can only hope.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

What next? 
Reagan getting a posthumous award in Economics?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## On and On (Oct 9, 2009)

...jumping the gun on this, are we?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Doesn't he get money too?
> 
> Where's that going?



IIRC it's about $1.4 million. 

And I don't think he's said anything about that, since it would be presumptuous before actually receiving the cash, and would be unseemly to talk about money in the same speech as the Peace Prize.

 I'm guessing he might donate it to charity; but he's not a wealthy guy, so maybe he will take it.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Oct 9, 2009)

The republicans have this gnawing feeling in their gut. They won't openly say it yet, that would be the immediate end right there, but they already know it at some level that it's almost unavoidable. 
They can never recover from the state they are in, ever again. That time is definately over, only a small percentage in the regions of 20% of americans will openly admit to voting republican, it's starting to be an issue of embaressment. 
They have lost too much credibility over the last few years being 180 degrees wrong on every major issue. Wrong about the economy, the state of healtcare in the US, the wars, religion vs science in moral issues, the list goes on. So now they grab on to any shred of news that could somehow give them attention. This is hurting them more than the things they try to hurt. This peace prize business is just one more example, but losing the spot for the olympics is exactly the same.

Also I have to say this proces is a very bad one, if the republican party let's itself go on this course and be dominated by these conservative influences, there will eventually only be 1 party left in the US, which isn't a healthy system by any stretch. 

The republican party will have to try and no longer distinguish themselves from the democratic party by systematically taking an opposed stance to what the democrats are doing, and actually grow a backbone and admit that some of the things the democrats are doing are good. You don't distinguish yourself by always taking an opposing disruptive stance, you do it by your own merits.


----------



## saprobe (Oct 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I'm not sure why he won either, but you seem to be implying that he isn't actually peaceful.


Well, we are in two wars right now. But what I mean is that he's not _particularly_ peaceful. I'm sure there are many more people who are dedicated toward building peace who deserve the award more than he does. In contrast with Bush, however, he's freakin' Gandhi.


----------



## Hothien (Oct 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We can only hope.



He's probably trying to find his blood pressure meds. (And more pain meds... just because)


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Well, we are in two wars right now. But what I mean is that he's not _particularly_ peaceful. I'm sure there are many more people who are dedicated toward building peace who deserve the award more than he does. In contrast with Bush, however, he's freakin' Gandhi.



Oh right, those wars he declared.



Shinigami Perv said:


> IIRC it's about $1.4 million.
> 
> And I don't think he's said anything about that, since it would be presumptuous before actually receiving the cash, and would be unseemly to talk about money in the same speech as the Peace Prize.
> 
> I'm guessing he might donate it to charity; but he's not a wealthy guy, so maybe he will take it.



What do you consider wealthy?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Havoc said:


> What do you consider wealthy?



Dynastic type wealth. CEO wealth. 

Obama's money is mostly from his books. Still, I would hope that he gives away the prize money, since he will no doubt end up a moderately wealthy individual after his royalties from book sales.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad he won it.

Sure there are more appropriate person's for this price, but I'm sure He'll live up to his expectations (and if the shitheads called republicans stop being douches with an IQ below 80...).

And btw: Arafat won this price, too, so stfu up about him not being peaceful


----------



## Afalstein (Oct 9, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Pretty much the same impression I got too.
> 
> I translated this because people clearly only got a minor part of the speech, and it's ridiculous because they've essentially quoted the nice esoteric language of the introduction without looking towards the specifics. Obama did make his promise for a world without nuclear weapons a large priority, and has in large parts started this with disarmament talks with Russia, and will hold them with China too pretty soon. As for cooperation among peoples there's no doubt that was a reference to Israel/Palestine, and it's good that it has been reiterated, since Israel's foreign minister yesterday made pretty outrageous statements about there not being a foreseeable peace in the near future. This is obviously about backing up Obama with more credibility for negotiations like this where he is being tested.
> 
> I'd also like you all to look into the history of previous laureates. Other candidates have been granted this award based on the merit of what they might achieve, and in order to give them the popularity necessary to become a success. This is in no way an award based necessarily on achievements in the past.



But that's the point.  You don't give a prize based on promises, you don't give a prize to give a person credibility to carry through on those promises, you give a person a prize because he FULFILLED those promises.  Giving a prize based on future accomplishments is like giving a horse the gold medal because you think he's going to win.  It just doesn't make sense.

Obama promised an awful lot.  That's great and all, but he hasn't DONE any of it yet.  Even his health care bill, the one thing he got right on the second he was in office, hasn't passed yet.  In fact, there hasn't been any substantial legislation passed at all since he took office.  Sure, you can say that's the Republican's fault, but the point is nothing's been done.  The whole point of a Peace prize is that you get people, including your enemies, to work together.

I'll admit I don't like Obama.  I didn't like Al Gore or Jimmy Carter either.  But I can accept their awards because they actually DID something tangible that they can be awarded for.  And even if he's not the first to be given an award based on future accomplishments, stupidity in the past is no justification for stupidity in the present.

I'm not faulting Obama here.  It's not his fault he got nominated, and really he can't turn it down without severe political image loss.  But in my opinion the Noble Prize Commission is just acting ridiculous.


> I'm glad he won it.
> 
> Sure there are more appropriate person's for this price, but I'm sure He'll live up to his expectations (and if the shitheads called republicans stop being douches with an IQ below 80...).
> 
> And btw: Arafat won this price, too, so stfu up about him not being peaceful



Again, stupidity in the past is no excuse for stupidity in the present.  Arafat being selected just strenghtens my case about the Nobel Prize commission being ridiculous.


----------



## The Precentor (Oct 9, 2009)

Although Obama has certainly taken a more diplomatic stance towards the rest of the world than Bush did, he has yet to actually prevent, avert, or end any conflicts or confrontations.  He certainly may accomplish something worthy of a Nobel Peace Prize later in his term, but at present he has not, which forces me to conclude that this award is premature at best.  It must have been a slow year in peace.

edit: before this post gets characterized as a conservative BAAAAAAAAAAAAAW, I'm a left leaning centrist who voted for Obama.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2009)

Afalstein said:


> But that's the point.  You don't give a prize based on promises, you don't give a prize to give a person credibility to carry through on those promises, you give a person a prize because he FULFILLED those promises.  Giving a prize based on future accomplishments is like giving a horse the gold medal because you think he's going to win.  It just doesn't make sense.



Pretty much this. With so many good intentions and initiatives in the world, why should the Nobel go to Obama rather than some other guy?



> Obama promised an awful lot.  That's great and all, but he hasn't DONE any of it yet.  Even his health care bill, the one thing he got right on the second he was in office, hasn't passed yet.  In fact, there hasn't been any substantial legislation passed at all since he took office.  Sure, you can say that's the Republican's fault, but the point is nothing's been done.  The whole point of a Peace prize is that you get people, including your enemies, to work together.
> 
> I'll admit I don't like Obama.  I didn't like Al Gore or Jimmy Carter either.  But I can accept their awards because they actually DID something tangible that they can be awarded for.  And even if he's not the first to be given an award based on future accomplishments, stupidity in the past is no justification for stupidity in the present.
> 
> I'm not faulting Obama here.  It's not his fault he got nominated, and really he can't turn it down without severe political image loss.  But in my opinion the Noble Prize Commission is just acting ridiculous.



I can actually accept Jimmy Carter because he actually made tangible progress for Arab-Israeli peace when he watched over the Camp David Accords that brought a peace treaty between Egypt and Israel. Mind you, Carter was a lousy president but in this case he did do something well. I have no fucking idea how Al Gore got a Nobel for a Powerpoint. You can say that it was to promote the cause of fighting against Global Warming, but I could make a claim that Irena Sendler was promoting fighting against genocide by actually physically endangering herself while fighting it. I like Obama and I'm a lifelong Democrat, but even I think this is just going to cheapen the Nobel rather than helping anything. If they hand out Nobels just for good intentions and minor effort, how come Clinton didn't get one considering how much more effort he put in to finding peace in the Middle East?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

obama deserved the award when he was a black guy freely elected to the highest political office in the world, and lit a fire, both good and bad, under alot of people's asses.  And he deserved it even more when he had to deal with his own asshole country men who just plain dislike him and his positive agenda.  I don't know if he deserved it more than anybody else , but if you know, congratulations, suck on it.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> obama deserved the award when he was freely elected to the highest political office in the world, and lit a fire, both good and bad, under alot of people's asses.  And he deserved it even more when he had to deal with his own asshole country men who just plain dislike his positive agenda.  I don't know if he deserved it more than anybody else , but if you know, congratulations, suck on it.



I agree


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 9, 2009)

I think that this is simply that the world is behind the new direction of the United States. It is as much a price for the American people as it is for Obama. 

What was the accomplishment, defeating the republicans. Defeating a war mongering, xenophobic, party that brought this world into strife and senseless conflict. 

Obama did more for world peace by taking the republicans out of power then any man or woman alive.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

sadated_peon said:


> I think that this is simply that the world is behind the new direction of the United States. It is as much a price for the American people as it is for Obama.
> 
> What was the accomplishment, defeating the republicans. Defeating a war mongering, xenophobic, party that brought this world into strife and senseless conflict.
> 
> Obama did more for world peace by taking the republicans out of power then any man or woman alive.



Problem is if he doesnt do anything in the next couple of years hes gonna get one put back in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2009)

Knowing Rush, it will be a drug overdose.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 9, 2009)

What has he actually achieved? He's done a lot of talking but last I checked he (amongst other things) is planning to escalate the war in afghanistan. 

Leave it to 2013 or 2017 (when he's ceased to be president) to assess whether or not he actually deserves it...


----------



## The Precentor (Oct 9, 2009)

May main issue with this is that Obama has yet to make any tangible progress on any foreign policy issue.  In terms of controversial recent US recipients, at least Gore brought global warming to the forefront of policy discussions and Carter did make significant strides towards peace in the middle east (even if a lot of those strides did completely fall apart later).  I honestly can't think of a comparable achievement for Obama.  Obama hasn't made progress on the Israeli/Palestinian issue, he hasn't brought Iran or North Korea any closer to giving up their nuclear weapons, he hasn't done anything about genocide in Africa, he hasn't resolved the Taiwan dispute with China, and he hasn't made any progress on calming rising tensions between Columbia and Venezuela or Russia and its neighbors.  Was Bush really so bad that simply "not being a neo-con" is enough to win a Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2009)

Its for his vision basically...not exactly for an accomplishment, many people have earned it for their worldviews only

I'd say it had a lot to do with a slight against bush than actually for Obama even though i'm not particularly against him getting a prize like that. We'll see if he can actually get more legislation passed, but maybe the pressure is neccesary


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Obama deserves it 

Conservatives deserve Raspberry awards and be oozed by that shit at those Nickelodeon theme parks. 



			
				Altron said:
			
		

> Simulacrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Sim is actually making an argument and baaawing  about this 

Could this day get any better


----------



## Afalstein (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> obama deserved the award when he was a black guy freely elected to the highest political office in the world, and lit a fire, both good and bad, under alot of people's asses.  And he deserved it even more when he had to deal with his own asshole country men who just plain dislike him and his positive agenda.  I don't know if he deserved it more than anybody else , but if you know, congratulations, suck on it.



Ah.  So Obama deserves the award because he managed to get people to trust him despite their prejudices.  So peace prizes are popularity contests now?  One would think that BEING the president is the "prize" for winning the presidential election.  And however commendable it is that he got so many people to trust in him, that's not worth for much until he shows that he DESERVES said trust.  By, say, actually DOING something.

Rising above circumstances is not qualifying for a peace prize, sorry.  It shows great spirit and determination, but not necessarily peace-making abilities.  Stalin could be given a peace prize for rising from a thug to a world leader.  Not comparing Stalin to Obama, mind you.  JFK rose above his status as a Catholic (a big deal at the time) to become president.  He inspired the nation too.  No one ever gave HIM a peace prize.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, whatever

But I'd love to know what he did that was so huge and important to win it


----------



## The Precentor (Oct 9, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its for his vision basically...not exactly for an accomplishment, many people have earned it for their worldviews only


He doesn't even have a clear, discernible vision for peace and international relations though.  He hasn't even really used his position to press for peace in any way.  Foreign policy isn't even his focus as president.  He is simply less hawkish than Bush was.  Don't get me wrong, I think he's been a better president than McCain would've been, but I just have no idea why he received this award as he is not a foreign policy visionary.


----------



## Dralavant (Oct 9, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Obama said he don't deserve it.....and i agree...because he's a murder....
> 
> 
> Look at him, killing this poor innocent fly.



You're right! That poor defenseless fly! It only wanted to say hello to the President.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

*Obama donates nobel prize money, is cannonized*



Afalstein said:


> Ah.  So Obama deserves the award because he managed to get people to trust him despite their prejudices.  So peace prizes are popularity contests now?  One would think that BEING the president is the "prize" for winning the presidential election.  And however commendable it is that he got so many people to trust in him, that's not worth for much until he shows that he DESERVES said trust.  By, say, actually DOING something.
> 
> Rising above circumstances is not qualifying for a peace prize, sorry.  It shows great spirit and determination, but not necessarily peace-making abilities.  Stalin could be given a peace prize for rising from a thug to a world leader.  Not comparing Stalin to Obama, mind you.  JFK rose above his status as a Catholic (a big deal at the time) to become president.  He inspired the nation too.  No one ever gave HIM a peace prize.



so called combo breaker is always a big deal, believe it or not.  On a world stage it's a huge inspiration and changes the whole game for alot of people, believe it or not.  

I'm not going to argue _piecemeal _with everyone who thinks someone else did or didn't deserve the prize according to criteria of obama or whatever.  If you make me a list of everyone you think deserves it more or equally as obama , i will argue all their merits why obama deserves it more.  That way i do it in one shot, that list better have 300+ names though.

Oh and obama will donate his nobel prize money.  MF i would keep that money if i was him :S


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 9, 2009)

I really don't think he deserves it, but meh... O_o


----------



## Hinako (Oct 9, 2009)

I LOL at people thinking this is just a republican Dems thing. Man, you guys can't think outta the box. Peace Prize use to mean something in the old days, now it's a joke, It's all speculation. All of these expectation and what happens if he fails. Now I don't want him to fail cause if he does the country will look like post WW1 Germany. He will have shamed the black community if he fails. Everything around us looks more divided since the 1960s.


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 9, 2009)

Hinako said:


> I LOL at people thinking this is just a republican Dems thing. Man, you guys can't think outta the box. Peace Prize use to mean something in the old days, now it's a joke, It's all speculation. All of these expectation and what happens if he fails. Now I don't want him to fail cause if he does the country will look like post WW1 Germany. He will have shamed the black community if he fails. Everything around us looks more divided since the 1960s.


lol, a republican complain about how the Nobel peace prize is given. 

Its like a prostitute complaining about an Oscar being given to a movie because there was nudity in it.


----------



## Afalstein (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> so called combo breaker is always a big deal, believe it or not.  On a world stage it's a huge inspiration and changes the whole game for alot of people, believe it or not.
> 
> I'm not going to argue _piecemeal _with everyone who thinks someone else did or didn't deserve the prize according to criteria of obama or whatever.  If you make me a list of everyone you think deserves it more or equally as obama , i will argue all their merits why obama deserves it more.  That way i do it in one shot, that list better have 300+ names though.
> 
> Oh and obama will donate his nobel prize money.  MF i would keep that money if i was him :S



So he deserves the Nobel Peace Prize so he can use it as political leverage?  That seems somewhat backward.  Prizes are supposed to be merited.  What you're saying is that the prize was given to him for purely political reasons.  Doesn't seem fair to me.

Also, I wasn't thinking of anyone, but since you ask...



> Compare this to Greg Mortenson, nominated for the prize by some members of Congress, who the bookies gave 20-to-1 odds of winning. Son of a missionary, a former army Medic and mountaineer, he has made it his mission to build schools for girls in places where opium dealers and tribal warlords kill people for trying. His Central Asia Institute has built more than 130 schools in Afghanistan and Pakistan - a mission which has, along the way, inspired millions of people to view the protection and education of girls as a key to peace and prosperity and progress.



Article is also interesting because it suggests the Prize may actually HURT Obama's standing, because it's just another promise.  We have enough promises.  Start fulfilling them already.


----------



## seastone (Oct 9, 2009)

I think it is premature, not to say he totally does not deserve it but it would have been better of he got the prize after he made more progress on peace as president.


----------



## Hinako (Oct 9, 2009)

sadated_peon said:


> lol, a republican complain about how the Nobel peace prize is given.
> 
> Its like a prostitute complaining about an Oscar being given to a movie because there was nudity in it.


 I'm an Independent. And you are ignorant. You should get rid of those partisan panties


----------



## Baluskavitch (Oct 9, 2009)

> President Obama was awarded the 2009 Nobel Peace Prize on Friday.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*LOL, WHAT*




The level of esteem with which I view that award just dropped significantly. I mean, I was under the impression that a person had to actually _do_ something _outstanding_ in order to receive it. I don't think his actions thus far have even reached the level of what would be expected of him as president; at this point, saying he's made an "extraordinary contribution to peace" is outright laughable.


----------



## Vom Osten (Oct 9, 2009)

So, what did he do to deserve a Nobel Prize?

Personally I can't think of anything


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know why he got it when he hasn't done a damn thing.

I guess trying your best nowadays is good enough. its been shown in the workforce and its carrying over to the presidents work rate. No doubt even the president isn't going to put forth any effort to progress the country when he's being awarded just for trying.


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 9, 2009)

Why Bush didn't received the prize. He also try to make peace between Human being and fish.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Jcrk6jGfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2009)

lol. He hasn't done shit.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 9, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Why Bush didn't received the prize. He also try to make peace between Human being and fish.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Jcrk6jGfo[/YOUTUBE]



The world isn't ready for his view of the world yet. They don't understand his amazing thoughts and deep agendas.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2009)

Getting Elected President = Nobel Peace Prize?

Shit son Im running for president...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2009)

This has just made the Nobel Peace Prize seem worthless, Obama hasn't even done anything that makes him apllicable to be even nominated forget winning it. It seems like a guilt trip if anything.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think he deserves to win it

and am i the only one that read that as "Obama wins noble peace pizza" ? I must be hungry


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2009)

This is pretty ridiculous. Shit we should all get a Nobel prize too, we've all done pretty much fuck all too.


----------



## bobomb (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone who has doubted whether or not Obama deserves the Nobel Peace Prize undermines what it took for him to get where he is now. 

And believe me, McCain was not one to inspire hope in people. 

Because the Internet has given so many imbeciles a voice I'm not going to bother wasting my energy on them. Read the news, not just Fox News people.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 9, 2009)

I think that's great. I'm glad that he got it.


----------



## Flunitrazepam (Oct 9, 2009)

The Noble Peace Prize doesn't mean shit - I mean, even Bono have been nominated for it. Hopefully, people will come to realise this now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2009)

bobomb said:


> Anyone who has doubted whether or not Obama deserves the Nobel Peace Prize undermines what it took for him to get where he is now.
> 
> And believe me, McCain was not one to inspire hope in people.
> 
> Because the Internet has given so many imbeciles a voice I'm not going to bother wasting my energy on them. Read the news, not just Fox News people.



McCain stood no chance from the begging and doing better then Bush is no big achievement. I'm not denying he's done some things but no where near enough to win the prize.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Flunitrazepam said:


> The Noble Peace Prize doesn't mean shit - I mean, even Bono have been nominated for it. Hopefully, people will come to realise this now.



Do you wanna know why he won that award?

Because he's the first president in the last 8 years who's wanted peace 

That's why


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

bobomb said:


> Anyone who has doubted whether or not Obama deserves the Nobel Peace Prize undermines what it took for him to get where he is now.
> 
> And believe me, McCain was not one to inspire hope in people.
> 
> Because the Internet has given so many imbeciles a voice I'm not going to bother wasting my energy on them. Read the news, not just Fox News people.



First black president ever.

First *black* president ever.

First *black* president ever.

Thats what I got out of this post.

The election was pretty much handed to him. Look at the competition. He had an crazy ass woman as the main competition in the primaries and an old guy everyone thought would kick the bucket before his first term would be over along with another crazy ass woman as his VP.


----------



## Dralavant (Oct 9, 2009)

*Conservative Response! ^_^*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8e28D4vxsU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

CHYEAH! LET'S ALL ROOT FOR AMERICA!.......TO LOSE!!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> First black president ever.
> 
> First *black* president ever.
> 
> ...



First socialist president ever.

First *socialist* president ever.

First *socialist* president ever.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Oct 9, 2009)

I find it funny how quickly Democrats and Republicans have absolutely flipped their positions around on many issues. Who would have thought Democrats would be the ones comparing Republicans to terrorists and calling them un-American and that Republicans would be the ones calling for things like fiscal responsibility?


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 9, 2009)

Le Male said:


> First socialist president ever.
> 
> First *socialist* president ever.
> 
> First *socialist* president ever.



You forgot the italic font.


----------



## PengiRawr (Oct 9, 2009)

this is interesting
and kind of expected to be honest
i have nothing against Obama
but i don't get why he won a Nobel Peace Prize
if he is sending more troops over to Afghanistan 
if he said he would pull them out
if i remember correctly at least
i could be mistaken


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2009)

Good for him.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Le Male said:


> First socialist president ever.
> 
> First *socialist* president ever.
> 
> First *socialist* president ever.



Bush was pretty socialistic. He just didnt give a darn what everyone else thought.
What did Bush do? He increased the power of the central government. Totally against the core beliefs of what an real conservative is.

You forgot Clinton as well.

Id say Carter but he was just an failure.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

......................


Wait I thought the NPP was for people that contribute greatly to humanity? No offense, but what has the man done?


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 9, 2009)

he did? wow


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 9, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> did he really deserve it ? i dont think he did



here here when he acutally does something note worthy for mankind aside from being the first black president then I will fell much better about this


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL wat?

Obama’s accomplishment so far is to have sold himself and in so doing restore the United States’ reputation as a good guy in world affairs. IMO that's not deserving of a Nobel Peace Prize. Of course, there are the continuing wars in which the U.S. is still engaged that may not turn out so well during his Presidency. So this recognition seems to be based on nothing more than impressions than upon accomplishments. 

Bush’s hardline, revenge approach may have kept us safe and and out of WWlll. And now Obama’s cuddly, liberal approach (mostly appearance, little substance), along with his prestigious Nobel prize, may very well get us the opposite.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 9, 2009)

D-rush ninja said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8e28D4vxsU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> CHYEAH! LET'S ALL ROOT FOR AMERICA!.......TO LOSE!!



No, it's not about rooting for America to lose. If anything, America benefits from not having the Olympics. Not to mention the fact that Valorie Jarrett, the Chicago slum lord who is currently in the administration, standed to make a lot of money because they were going to build the Olympic village on the property that she owns. 

I was listening to those radio broadcasts as they were said... Once again, you would use soundbytes that are out of context (These aren't exact quotes, but how I remember them).

For example, the rush limbaugh quote: "

Why would they award the olympics to such a crappy place as the USA"

The full quote is:

"Obama just went around the world apologizing for America and talking about how crappy the USA is... After this, Obama shouldn't be surprised, because after all, why would they award the olympics to such a crappy place as the USA."

::Sigh:: Partisan politics and out of context quotes as always. For someone who listened to the radio broadcasts, I know the context in which those quotes were said...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> No, it's not about rooting for America to lose. If anything, America benefits from not having the Olympics.



how please enlighten me


----------



## Splintered (Oct 9, 2009)

The cynic in me has me thinking that Obama won the nobel prize for not being Bush.

Granted, his image right after Bush's did help a lot, but as far as progress as concerned, someone's really jumping to gun on this thing... Not to use an ironic twist of words.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 9, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> how please enlighten me



Alrighty, let me quote myself from an earlier post, because I've explained this before. 

In addition to the fact that Valerie Jarrett was going to profit from the proposed Olympic Village that was going to be built on property that she owns (hence, vouching for the Olympics was a conflict of interest to the administration)... The Olympics have been notoriously expensive and have not provided net income gains and instead, have large projected losses. 

It had already been stated that Mayor Daley was not going to be raising taxes on Chicago residents, implying that the rest of America would be fronting the bill. The Olympic bid was more than likely Obama's way of doing favors to his old pals in Chicago... I bet Tony Rezko would have been seeing some of the benefits in the property value increase in some way as well. 



> The B.C. Olympics will have a costly price tag of more than six billion dollars — money much better spent on housing and healthcare. No modern games have ever made money when all costs are included: public money, land transfer, infrastructure and security. The current bid includes costs of 1.7 billion dollars in highway upgrades—$600 million each from the Provincial and Federal governments. Rapid transit will cost 2 billion, and staging the games themselves will cost 1.3 billion dollars. Interestingly, security ($560 million in Salt Lake and $1.5 billion for the 2004 Athens Olympics) is left out of the official costs.
> 
> Host cities have taken on huge debts to stage the games. The debt for the 1976 Montreal Olympics was finally paid off in 2002 [with interest, a total of $1.2 billion]. Calgary took on a $910 million debt, Barcelona a $1.4 billion debt, and Sydney, billed as self-financing, had a $2.3 billion deficit. The Nagano games are described as being paid off by future generations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

As I thought, Obama will be donating the cash to charity. 



> Obama will donate the $1.4 million cash award that comes with the prize to charity.


Japanese


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> As I thought, Obama will be donating the cash to charity.
> 
> 
> Japanese



Well at least the money is going to an good cause.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Jesus Christ Razgriez,Amazingfunksta and the rest of you angry conservatives still bitching


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jesus Christ Razgriez,Amazingfunksta and the rest of you angry conservatives still bitching



Its cute that you instantly group people who oppose your beliefs into thinking they are conservatives.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Its cute that you instantly group people who oppose your beliefs into thinking they are conservatives.



Just ignore him... I stopped giving him credibility a LOOONG time ago.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> As I thought, Obama will be donating the cash to charity.
> 
> Japanese


Now let's be honest here - it isn't as if he has any other choice. If Obama wants to keep the 'humble' act going, he obviously won't take the cash and buy a vacation home. 

This is a PR move, nothing else.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> Just ignore him... I stopped giving him credibility a LOOONG time ago.



I like responding to him cause what he says. Hes like the polar opposite of BI. Its hilarious.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> I like responding to him cause what he says. Hes like the polar opposite of BI. Its hilarious.



Although, I have to admit... BI is tough to beat, he was a troll of epic proportions.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> Although, I have to admit... BI is tough to beat, he was a troll of epic proportions.


BI wasn't a troll. His beliefs and views were simply so radically different than those of the NF majority that everyone treated him as such.

Look on conservative/religious boards and you'll find plenty of people who would agree with much of what BI said.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Now let's be honest here - it isn't as if he has any other choice. If Obama wants to keep the 'humble' act going, he obviously won't take the cash and buy a vacation home.
> 
> This is a PR move, nothing else.



LOL he could have taken the cash if he wanted it. He just didn't want it. He's not nearly wealthy enough for this cash to be insignificant. 

He's a self-made man anyway, with most of his wealth coming from his bestselling books.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> Although, I have to admit... BI is tough to beat, he was a troll of epic proportions.



This is true but the shit he says is so absurd I dont think he did it because thats what he believed. I think its cause he just loved pissing off everyone on these forums and saying some off the wall shit.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz on the other hand....


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> BI wasn't a troll. His beliefs and views were simply so radically different than those of the NF majority that everyone treated him as such.
> 
> Look on conservative/religious boards and you'll find plenty of people who would agree with much of what BI said.



Those people know how to operate computers?!


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait..  He gets a prize for talking about peace? Millions talk about peace! Hardly something deserving of the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> LOL he could have taken the cash if he wanted it. He just didn't want it. He's not nearly wealthy enough for this cash to be insignificant.


Taking the money after playing the 'humble' card would be a bad move, PR wise. People expect a Peace Prize winner to do something that fits with the image.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm honestly trying NOT to bash all the Obamatards here...  what exactly did he do other than promise vague possibilities of hope and change?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Taking the money after playing the 'humble' card would be a bad move, PR wise. People expect a Peace Prize winner to do something that fits with the image.



It really goes beyond that. In his speech, he accepted on behalf of the aspirations of the world's people, because he felt he didn't earn the prize. 

It would be unseemly to accept cash for something earned by world's people, so he gave it back to the world.



dreams lie said:


> I'm honestly trying NOT to bash all the Obamatards here...  what exactly did he do other than promise vague possibilities of hope and change?  Did I miss something?



He admits this in his speech. He was as shocked to win it as everyone else was shocked to learn that he had won it.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> It really goes beyond that. In his speech, he accepted on behalf of the aspirations of the world's people, because he felt he didn't earn the prize.
> 
> It would be unseemly to accept cash for something earned by world's people, so he gave it back to the world.



Wait.  Can I accept a prestigious prize on behalf of the world's people?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> It really goes beyond that. In his speech, he accepted on behalf of the aspirations of the world's people, because he felt he didn't earn the prize.
> 
> It would be unseemly to accept cash for something earned by world's people, so he gave it back to the world.



Or maybe it was a PR stunt.Seeing the responses here,looks like it paid off


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

> It really goes beyond that. In his speech, he accepted on behalf of the aspirations of the world's people, because he felt he didn't earn the prize.
> 
> It would be unseemly to accept cash for something earned by world's people, so he gave it back to the world.



You do understand hes an politician right?


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> BI wasn't a troll. His beliefs and views were simply so radically different than those of the NF majority that everyone treated him as such.
> 
> Look on conservative/religious boards and you'll find plenty of people who would agree with much of what BI said.



First of all, a lot of people equate conservative people as automatically being religious. This isn't necessarily the case. 

However, while BI may have believed what he said, what earns him the title of troll is not what his beliefs were (as he is completely entitled to them) it was his propensity for flaming people at the same time. This is why I have deemed "blaze of glory" a troll, because he never provides substance to his arguments and instead resorts to simple flaming. BI would at least try to elaborate on his stances, but, of course.. He would flame people in the process.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Wait.  Can I accept a prestigious prize on behalf of the world's people?



You could. 

He basically says: look, I didn't earn this thing. I haven't done anything, and the reason I got the prize is because of the world's hope for what I can do in the future. 

That's pretty honest, and exactly what happened.



Diceman said:


> Or maybe it was a PR stunt.Seeing the responses here,looks like it paid off



Or maybe that's just how he is. 

You should read _Dreams from my Father_. He did some similar stuff back then, turning down lucrative offers from big law firms to move to a poor area of Chicago in a low-wage job. 

I would say it is a PR stunt if he hadn't already demonstrated in the past his disregard for money and material wealth.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2009)

Yassaf got it, and plenty of other people got it for their worldviews 

Obama got the award..i know that its hard to swallow but that's what happens


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> It really goes beyond that. In his speech, he accepted on behalf of the aspirations of the world's people, because he felt he didn't earn the prize.
> 
> It would be unseemly to accept cash for something earned by world's people, so he gave it back to the world.


Why yes, that is something Obama said in his televised acceptance speech. Something that a _politician_ said in a _televised acceptance speech._ Do you understand where I'm going with this?

If you don't, well...back to the farm, sheep.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Or maybe that's just how he is.
> 
> You should read _Dreams from my Father_. He did some similar stuff back then, turning down lucrative offers from big law firms to move to a poor area of Chicago in a low-wage job.
> 
> I would say it is a PR stunt if he hadn't already demonstrated in the past his disregard for money and material wealth.



Not buying it, considering;
a) He's a politician
and 
b) He's a politician
and 
c) He's a lawyer


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

That was sarcasm.  The entire situation is pretty much ridiculous;  we truly don't have anyone more worthy of this prize than a politician who has _promised_ great things?  There should be a poll here asking just how badly does Europe want Obama's cock.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Why yes, that is something Obama said in his televised acceptance speech. Something that a _politician_ said in a _televised acceptance speech._ Do you understand where I'm going with this?
> 
> If you don't, well...back to the farm, sheep.



Why did he turn down lucrative offers from prestigious Manhattan law firms *before* anyone was looking? Why did he instead take a low-wage Chicago community organizer job? 

All that stuff was done long before he entered politics or held a single spotlight. Really, it's quite easy to fall into the trap of cynicism when it's clearly not warranted. The man could have made this prize money many, many times over as a litigation partner in NYC.



Diceman said:


> Not buying it, considering;
> a) He's a politician
> and
> b) He's a politician
> ...



Yet, your responses do now show that you even have a basic knowledge of his character. You just come up with stuff like this that can be said about any man who is a lawyer or a politician. 

How do you explain his turning down of huge amounts of money to do community work? If you do not even know anything about him, you should probably just stop where you are instead of carrying this further.

Gandhi was both a lawyer and politician: does that make him a fiend?


----------



## NanoHaxial (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> LOL he could have taken the cash if he wanted it. He just didn't want it. He's not nearly wealthy enough for this cash to be insignificant.
> 
> He's a self-made man anyway, with most of his wealth coming from his bestselling books.



Obama is pretty much set for life as it is, he doesn't need this money in the slightest. He was already very well off with his salary as a Senator and the benefits that came with it. Not to mention that his wife was making a significant amount of money as well. Now he's getting $400,000 for being President, on tops of the even greater perks that brings. Once he retires he'll be able to live the rest of his life in the comfort of his multi-million dollar home off of his Senate/Presidential pension plans, any sort of book deals, investments, and the millions of dollars he can rake in at a whim through speechs (much like Clinton has done).

As far as Obama is concerned $1.4 million isn't that big a deal.

As far as the prize itself is concerned, from Nobel's own will:



> [...] to the person who *shall have done* the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses.



Also keep in mind, Obama was nominated just two weeks after entering office, and the Nobel Committee doesn't take actions after nomination into account.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Why did he turn down lucrative offers from prestigious Manhattan law firms *before* anyone was looking? Why did he instead take a low-wage Chicago community organizer job?


You answered your own question: 


> *All that stuff was done long before he entered politics or held a single spotlight.*


Politicians are made, not born.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

It is in my opinion that Obama would have done himself a better favor had he refused to accept the Nobel Peace Prize;  of course, the conservative pundits back home would bitch and whine no matter how it goes down, but at least this way, it is rewarded to someone deserving.


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> the conservative pundits back home would bitch and whine no matter how it goes down, but at least this way, it is rewarded to someone deserving.



Yeah, sure. Whatever.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> Just ignore him... I stopped giving him credibility a LOOONG time ago.



Says the person who loves and worships Glenn Beck as his forty-foot penis god and no one in the cafe no longer even listens to because he can't even form a good argument.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> You answered your own question:
> 
> *Politicians are made, not born.*



Wow, that's a really cool, meaningless sentence that has absolutely jack shit to do with what I said. 

Just explain why, when he was not under the spotlight, he gave up material wealth. You cannot argue that turning down material wealth wasn't in his character looong before being a Nobel laureate. 



NanoHaxial said:


> Obama is pretty much set for life as it is, he doesn't need this money in the slightest. He was already very well off with his salary as a Senator and the benefits that came with it. Not to mention that his wife was making a significant amount of money as well. Now he's getting $400,000 for being President, on tops of the even greater perks that brings. Once he retires he'll be able to live the rest of his life in the comfort of his multi-million dollar home off of his Senate/Presidential pension plans, any sort of book deals, investments, and the millions of dollars he can rake in at a whim through speechs (much like Clinton has done).
> 
> As far as Obama is concerned $1.4 million isn't that big a deal.
> 
> ...



Right, but please answer, back when he was graduating from Harvard on a scholarship, why he turned down material wealth when he had none?

I think I've stumped you guys.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Says the person who loves and worships Glenn Beck as his forty-foot penis god  :ryaom



Ohhhhh Blaze.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

My god that award has become utterly meaningless.  Hell if my dog got the award I wouldn't bat an eye.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Wow, that's a really cool, meaningless sentence that has absolutely jack shit to do with what I said.
> 
> Just explain why, when he was not under the spotlight, he gave up material wealth. You cannot argue that turning down material wealth wasn't in his character looong before being a Nobel laureate.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about that at all. I don't care why Obama did what. I'm pointing out that $1.4 million really isn't that much money to him. The fact that he didn't seek out material wealth right then and there is irrelevant.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Wow, that's a really cool, meaningless sentence that has absolutely jack shit to do with what I said.


Thanks. I tried.



> Just explain why, when he was not under the spotlight, he gave up material wealth. You cannot argue that turning down material wealth wasn't in his character looong before being a Nobel laureate.


'Giving up material wealth' has nothing to do with this. As a politician, Obama wants good PR. Giving the Nobel Prize money to charity after winning the Peace Prize is great PR. 

It's really that simple.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

But seriously, let's be honest people I want all the people who said OUR President doesn't deserve the prize, tell me the names of the other nominees and what they have done. Ready get set, go!!

How many of you know the other nominees? If you don't, how the he// can you say he doesn't deserve it more then the others?

All this whining is very telling and unnecessary .

Gay rights are on the table, energy is on the table torture has been stopped. Health care is about to be voted on, Gitmo will be closed even if its closed a few months past a year. S-chip, ledbetter, clunkers, save the country from a second depression, Iraq is pulling down. You can add if you want to,. You can go to Recovery.org or gov. All this in as little as 8 months.

These things were not only not on the table in the last administration, they weren't in the room in the last administration. But you still whine.

The world loves our President more then we do.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> My god that award has become utterly meaningless.  Hell if my dog got the award I wouldn't bat an eye.



Please explain why

I would love to hear your argument for why he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 9, 2009)

This is like Paris Hilton's fame. Both have me asking "what the fuck did they actually _do_ to deserve this?".


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 9, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> 'Giving up material wealth' has nothing to do with this. As a politician, Obama wants good PR. Giving the Nobel Prize money to charity after winning the Peace Prize is great PR.
> 
> It's really that simple.



Of course it is good PR, but that can be one effect of good character. 

I'm just saying that it has been in his character in the past to forgo material wealth. We criticize politicians because they act hypocritically. A guy who gives charitable contributions today while being a loan shark is hypocritical. 

Obama is not being hypocritical. This is really what his character looks like. While good PR is a beneficial effect from this donation, there is no indication that he wouldn't do it anyway if PR weren't an issue. In fact, there is every indication that he does not seek material wealth, even if it is within his grasp. That shows a consistency of character that cannot be dismissed by the accusation "he's a politician". 

What's somewhat alarming to me is the knee-jerk reaction with so little apparent knowledge of his past.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> This is like Paris Hilton's fame. Both have me asking "what the fuck did they actually _do_ to deserve this?".



Last I checked Paris Hilton isn't a politician.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Last I checked Paris Hilton isn't a politician.



And that has to do with... what?


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But seriously, let's be honest people I want all the people who said OUR President doesn't deserve the prize, tell me the names of the other nominees and what they have done. Ready get set, go!!


What about the guy who built homes, schools, and churches for Pakistani's by hand all while fighting the Taliban, giving thousands of children a chance in life? Or Denis Mukwege who has treated over 21,000 women patients in congo as a result of rape? Those are accomplishments.



> How many of you know the other nominees? If you don't, how the he// can you say he doesn't deserve it more then the others?


 
Hop off Obama's cock he already has half of congress and about 90% of the Media riding it.


> All this whining is very telling and unnecessary .


Telling? How, I don't think Gore deserves it either.


> Gay rights are on the table, energy is on the table torture has been stopped. Health care is about to be voted on, Gitmo will be closed even if its closed a few months past a year. S-chip, ledbetter, clunkers, save the country from a second depression, Iraq is pulling down. You can add if you want to,. You can go to Recovery.org or gov. All this in as little as 8 months.


50% approval rating, another 40,000 troops too Afghanistan, yeah look at him promoting peace 



> These things were not only not on the table in the last administration, they weren't in the room in the last administration. But you still whine.


What does that matter? Obama has not done anything yet.  In fact the only reason I can see him winning this prize is because he has inspired people, and has indeed given hope.  But that wasn't really his doing, all he did was win an election.



> The world loves our President more then we do.


And I should care why?


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But seriously, let's be honest people I want all the people who said OUR President doesn't deserve the prize, tell me the names of the other nominees and what they have done. Ready get set, go!!
> 
> How many of you know the other nominees? If you don't, how the he// can you say he doesn't deserve it more then the others?
> 
> ...



Bill Clinton.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

The Nobel committee recognized that President Obama changed the direction of the pendulum toward peace and hope by winning the position of the Commander in Chief of the world's largest war machine.

That alone is the greatest achievement for world peace of the past year.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But seriously, let's be honest people I want all the people who said OUR President doesn't deserve the prize, tell me the names of the other nominees and what they have done. Ready get set, go!!


I'd love to, but the committee does not release the names of the nominees. OF course, even Obama himself said he doesn't deserve the award.


> How many of you know the other nominees? If you don't, how the he// can you say he doesn't deserve it more then the others?


Given that there are 205 nominees, I think it's fairly safe to say at least one has accomplished more than Obama as far as working toward peace/disarmament, etc. Given that Sarkozy was apparently nominated, I'd almost say that he was more deserving that Obama.



> Gay rights are on the table, energy is on the table torture has been stopped. Health care is about to be voted on, Gitmo will be closed even if its closed a few months past a year. S-chip, ledbetter, clunkers, save the country from a second depression, Iraq is pulling down. You can add if you want to,. You can go to Recovery.org or gov. All this in as little as 8 months.



The nomination was in February. Obama had accomplished none of that by that time, and still hasn't accomplished much of that list. The nobel prize is for accomplishments, not wishes, ideas, and visions.



> These things were not only not on the table in the last administration, they weren't in the room in the last administration. But you still whine.


Energy certainly was, given that Obama supported Cheney's energy policy due to the strong support in it for green/renewable energy. There was the recession in 2001 that the Bush Administration had to deal with, his own tax cuts and stimulus plans, etc. The Bush administration put in place the agreement to have all troops out of Iraq by 2012. Not to mention the significant amount of aid, especially to fight AIDS, that the Bush Administration gave out.

Obama has accomplished very little, and isn't doing anymore than many past presidents did. Clinton, Bush, Bush I, they all had their own nuclear disarmament, Israeli/Palestinian peace, and in Clinton's case at least health care efforts.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Nobel committee recognized that President Obama changed the direction of the pendulum toward peace and hope by winning the position of the Commander in Chief of the world's largest war machine.
> 
> That alone is the greatest achievement for world peace of the past year.



and yet we are still in Iraq and Afghanistan. Edit- This is an cluster fuck too which Obama hasnt done much of anything about it yet.

The healthcare issue is an giant ass cluster fuck.

The cash for clunkers was an great plan horribly executed.

All we did was throw money at fail companies...

and Obama is fucking AMAZING. MOTHER FUCKING AMAZING THE GUY SHITS RAINBOWS PEOPLE!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How many of you know the other nominees? If you don't, how the he// can you say he doesn't deserve it more then the others?



I can't really be bothered responding to your whole post but this bit I took issue with. Simply put we're not complaining that he deserves it less than other candidates (which may or may not be true), we're complaining because he doesn't deserve it. Even if he's closer to deserving it than everyone else that still doesn't mean he deserves it.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

> Telling? How, I don't think Gore deserves it either.



Yeah, the 2007 Nobel Peace Prize was an absolute farce.  I was still fairly liberal when it happened, but even then, I was stunned that they had chose the director of a PowerPoint presentation over a Holocaust survivor that has been crippled in her efforts to protect children.  There was no logical explanation for it whatsoever.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Yeah, the 2007 Nobel Peace Prize was an absolute farce.  I was still fairly liberal when it happened, but even then, I was stunned that they had chose the director of a PowerPoint presentation over a Holocaust survivor that has been crippled in her efforts to protect children.  There was no logical explanation for it whatsoever.



Lets not forget he travels in an private jet and lives in an house that consumes as much power as an small city.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Nobel committee recognized that President Obama changed the direction of the pendulum toward peace and hope by winning the position of the Commander in Chief of the world's largest war machine.
> 
> That alone is the greatest achievement for world peace of the past year.




Oh yeah, certainly as well as being the worlds greatest hypocrite.  Not only did he slam the surge in Iraq, but he NOT ONCE admitted he was wrong,  then went on to promote a similar strategy in Afghanistan...+40,000 troops to Afghanistan  anyone.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Oh yeah, certainly as well as being the worlds greatest hypocrite.  Not only did he slam the surge in Iraq, but he NOT ONCE admitted he was wrong,  then went on to promote a similar strategy in Iraq...+40,000 troops to Afghanistan  anyone.



I support Obama's plan for an troop surge in Afghanistan for the simple fact that is where the real war on terror is being fought... well sort of since they are technically hiding in Pakistan.


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But seriously, let's be honest people I want all the people who said OUR President doesn't deserve the prize, tell me the names of the other nominees and what they have done. Ready get set, go!!
> 
> *How many of you know the other nominees?* If you don't, how the he// can you say he doesn't deserve it more then the others?





> Due to the statutes of the Nobel Foundation, lists of nominations are held for 50 years, so the official list of the Nobel Peace Prize Nominees for 2009 will not be available until at least 2059.



[Delete]

But if you reall want a name.

Immaculee Ilibagiza

Survived the Rwanda atrocities and is working to show forgiveness toward those who perpetrated these crimes and promote peace. REAL WORK AND REAL RESULTS.



Blaze of Glory said:


> The Nobel committee recognized that President Obama changed the direction of the pendulum toward peace and hope by winning the position of the Commander in Chief of the world's largest war machine.
> 
> That alone is the greatest achievement for world peace of the past year.



But as I said and I quote ....the U.S. is still engaged in two wars that may not turn out so well during his Presidency. So this recognition seems to be based on nothing more than impressions than upon accomplishments.



> The world loves our President more then we do.



No.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> I support Obama's plan for an troop surge in Afghanistan for the simple fact that is where the real war on terror is being fought... well sort of since they are technically hiding in Pakistan.



Did I once say that I disagreed? What I am saying is that the surge idea doesn't seem so stupid now does it, now that he's under the heat?

And also sending in more troops is hardly promoting peace.  Certainly it is a good thing, but deserving of a Nobel Peace Prize? Even more laughable that Al Gore's victory.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Rob` said:


> I can't really be bothered responding to your whole post but this bit I took issue with. Simply put we're not complaining that he deserves it less than other candidates (which may or may not be true), we're complaining because he doesn't deserve it. Even if he's closer to deserving it than everyone else that still doesn't mean he deserves it.



u can only be bothered to say obama doesn't deserve it.  That's what's known as a hater


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Did I once say that I disagreed? What I am saying is that the surge idea doesn't seem so stupid now does it, now that he's under the heat?
> 
> And also sending in more troops is hardly promoting peace.  Certainly it is a good thing, but deserving of a Nobel Peace Prize? Even more laughable that Al Gore's victory.



This is true.

Regardless I think he should stick to what he said and continue on pushing the surge.

If we bail on Afghanistan as well our efforts for the past 8 years would be in vain.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> u can only be bothered to say obama doesn't deserve it.  That's what's known as a hater



I hope that comment wasn't directed towards me.  Because if so then you should read more carefully.



Razgriez said:


> This is true.
> 
> Regardless I think he should stick to what he said and continue on pushing the surge.
> 
> If we bail on Afghanistan as well our efforts for the past 8 years would be in vain.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Nobel committee recognized that President Obama changed the direction of the pendulum toward peace and hope by winning the position of the Commander in Chief of the world's largest war machine.
> 
> That alone is the greatest achievement for world peace of the past year.



But he hasn't actually _done_ anything... yet. Things have changed purely for the sake of change. Everyone's just on a bandwagon.


----------



## biar (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah given that Obama has been president for 9 months and increasing troops in Afghanistan I believe that he truly deserves that prize. *sarcasm*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> I hope that comment wasn't directed towards me.  Because if so then you should read more carefully.



oh boyyyy....i need help with facepalms, i can't post enough for this post


----------



## biar (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jesus Christ Razgriez,Amazingfunksta and the rest of you angry conservatives still bitching



Being conservative has nothing to do with this, I know many extreme leftists in my college who call Obama a war criminal for his war in Afghanistan


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

biar said:


> Being conservative has nothing to do with this, I know many extreme leftists in my college who call Obama a war criminal for his war in Afghanistan



and they are idiots.


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

He "promises" change, doesnt deliver, and gets a Nobel Peace Prize.

The only person less deserving to get this award, is Jimmy Carter.


----------



## biar (Oct 9, 2009)

I respect Obama's goals and intentions, but so far he hasn't accomplished anything YET

If he gets a Nobel Peace Prize for hoping peace etc...then I guess there are millions of people who deserve that prize.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Justin said:
			
		

> And that has to do with... what?



You tell me you're the one making terrible comparisons here.



Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> What about the guy who built homes, schools, and churches for Pakistani's by hand all while fighting the Taliban, giving thousands of children a chance in life? Or Denis Mukwege who has treated over 21,000 women patients in congo as a result of rape? Those are accomplishments.



Is he in charge of a one biggest countries on the planet? Has he managed to organize an entire nation's towards one of the most important goal needed keep good relations with everyone else: Peace He's wrested control of the countries government from self-absorbed, fear mongering, uncivilized, warmongering, fear-mongering cunts. Not saying that Obama's better than him but they're both achievers 



> Hop off Obama's cock he already has half of congress and about 90% of the Media riding it.



As soon as your through beating off to the already empty-headed conservative party.



> Telling? How, I don't think Gore deserves it either.



What the fuck does Gore have anything to do with this? 





> What does that matter? Obama has not done anything yet.  In fact the only reason I can see him winning this prize is because he has inspired people, and has indeed given hope.  But that wasn't really his doing, all he did was win an election.



Right so usurping control from the conservative party that have done nothing but abuse and misuse their authority with fear-mongering tactics is "not doing anything"? Look back how ignorant and self-absorbed America was the last 8 years. As we speak he's doing everything  he can to change the country? Did the last administration ever say anything about doing that?


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> oh boyyyy....i need help with facepalms, i can't post enough for this post



Ah yet another one afflicted with the dreaded diarrhea of the mouth.  Do you actually know what you are talking about? Do you actually think about what you say before you type it, or are you just spewing things from your mouth that should in all honestly be coming from the other end.  (Sorry was that too much.  Do you require me to simplify it.)  Because if you honestly thing Obama deserves this prize more than a guy who  who built homes, schools, and churches for Pakistani's by hand all while fighting the Taliban, giving thousands of children a chance in life? Or a man who has treated over 21,000 women patients in congo as a result of rape? Then you are beyond saving, your ignorance and sheer stupidity is incurable as is that rectum you call a mouth.


----------



## biar (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad Obama got the peace prize anyway given that the peace prize is rewarded to the likes of Yassiar Arafat, Jimmy Carter and Al Gore.

The peace prize shouldn't have been taken seriously anyway


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Here an interview which is the reason why Obama was given the award

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooqkvd8JPfU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## id_1948 (Oct 9, 2009)

I always thought of the nobel peace prize as the silliest of prizes and possibly the most hypocritical and very politicised- Even Hitler at one point was nominated for the prize and people like Ghandi were never awarded it

There are a few decent recipients... but overall I do not think that I agree with most of the final winners

This time they messed up again.... Obama didnt achieve anything and is just strarting- he has yet to show any result or progress.... For such a big and significant international title to be awarded to him at this point is too early and premature

Anyway... this is something we cant blame Barrack Obama for... its not like he asked for it or was even expecting it


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 9, 2009)

I guess Obama deserves it considering he's the first american president in...  16+ years able to convince anyone he takes foreign people seriously?

Giant leap for mankind..


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2009)

So what did I learn from this thread? 

 Never be a leader. You piss off someone if you take one step forward or two steps back.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2009)

Funny that U.S asks other countries to get rid of their nuclear weapons,but doesn't intend to do the same.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

Espionage said:


> So what did I learn from this thread?
> 
> Never be a leader. You piss off someone if you take one step forward or two steps back.



I learned never to underestimate the typical liberal European's desire for black cock.


----------



## biar (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I'm surprised so many people here bother to answer to Blaze of Glory.  He's the premier Obamatard, the personification of the easily impressed sheeple that swung the vote from one bullshiting politician to another back in 08.



Agreed, how they can award a commander in chief who increases troops in Afghanistan a "peace prize" is hypocritical


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I learned never to underestimate the typical liberal European's desire for black cock.



Oooooooooooooooh..... boy...

I... cant stop laughing.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I learned never to underestimate the typical liberal European's desire for black cock.



Wait, what?


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

Espionage said:


> So what did I learn from this thread?
> 
> Never be a leader. You piss off someone if you take one step forward or two steps back.



Never be a American President that wants to turn the country into a communistic, socialist nation.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You tell me you're the one making terrible comparisons here.


Here we go




> Is he in charge of a one biggest countries on the planet? Has he managed to organize an entire nation's towards one of the most important goal needed keep good relations with everyone else: Peace He's wrested control of the countries government from self-absorbed, fear mongering, uncivilized, warmongering, fear-mongering cunts. Not saying that Obama's better than him but they're both achievers


Excuse me? Obama has done none of that? The way how you say it our country must have been under the dictatorial rule of the Neo-Nazis 





> As soon as your through beating off to the already empty-headed conservative party.


lol
I'm not a Republican, I share their views on some issues however.





> What the fuck does Gore have anything to do with this?


A hell of a lot considering his victory was just as Obama pure Democrat wankery. 





> Right so usurping control from the conservative party that have done nothing but abuse and misuse their authority with fear-mongering tactics is "not doing anything"? Look back how ignorant and self-absorbed America was the last 8 years. As we speak he's doing everything  he can to change the country? Did the last administration ever say anything about doing that?


Ignorant? 
Please, as if a citizen of any other country gives a damn about most world events.  You think an average Canadian is aware of what is going on in Somalia, or gives a rat's ass about it even if they did know.  
Self-absorbed?
Obama's pretty damn self-absorbed himself.  Don't quote me on this but did he not say that this Health care plan could ruin HIS PRESIDENCY.
Obama has not, and will never change that?


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

*-snipped flamebait-*






Taki said:


> The only person less deserving to get this award, is Jimmy Carter.



Right like totally deserves it after that whole hostage situation went bad. 

Also for fuck's sake Guantanamo Bay's being closed this January. You sound like another person complaining about the economy not being back on track. 

Also since you say he doesn't deserve it list 10.. or shoot 5 people in America or the world who deserve it more. 





			
				Briar said:
			
		

> I respect Obama's goals and intentions, but so far he hasn't accomplished anything YET



It's because he's trying at the moment and has taken the time to go over the hundreds of problems Americans are facing today. People's response to this is no different then the people who are angry that we're still in a recession. It's not going to get fixed over night. There's a list and the list goes on about what has to be done. The man has a lot on his plate and you and me bitching isn't exactly helping. There's no comparing it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> Never be a American President that wants to turn the country into a communistic, socialist nation.



LIE if bush did this no one would hate it just that there a black man runing the county and the ppl on the right don't like it,


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

i hope obama kills everybody, it would be so ironic


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also since you say he doesn't deserve it list 10.. or shoot 5 people in America or the world who deserve it more.



Anybody should get it.

Hey, I "hope for peace". If Obama can get it for that reason, so can I.



Indignant Guile said:


> LIE if bush did this no one would hate it just that there a black man runing the county and the ppl on the right don't like it,



What the hell? Im black. 

It doesnt matter about color. But you have assume I dont like Obama, because he's black.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i hope obama kills everybody, it would be so ironic



Ooooh man...

Ooooh....

Thats funny too and it would be ironic.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> Never be a American President that wants to turn the country into a communistic, socialist nation.



 I can't think of one President that hasn't been critisized.

 People wonder why I'm afraid of being a leader in some cases, this is some of the reasons.

 I would rather not get to far into this debate, seeing as though I skimmed some pages of this thread. And...well


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Translation: * I'm another butthurt Conservative who never get's what he wants


Oh please, Liberals are some of the whiniest people I know.  You complain about Republicans having the majority in congress, you complain about Bush.  Now you guys have the majority in congress, the most Liberal bastard you can find in the Presidency, and you're still whining.  I swear 9 months out of office and you guys still blame Bush on all your problems, in spite of the fact that all of these Democrats; namely Kerry, and Clinton GAVE BUSH THE POWER TO MAKE ALL OF THESE DECISIONS.  Its not all Bush's fault, you people need to man up and take the blame.  And please stop with all of the whining. 








> Also for fuck's sake Guantanamo Bay's being closed this January. You sound like another person complaining about the economy not being back on track.


Yeah they're still working on where to put all of those people.  Great plan 




> It's because he's trying at the moment and has taken the time to go over the hundreds of problems Americans are facing today. People's response to this is no different then the people who are angry that we're still in a recession. It's not going to get fixed over night. There's a list and the list goes on about what has to be done. The man has a lot on his plate and you and me bitching isn't exactly helping. There's no comparing it.



Great.  You can't talk a problem to death though.  You actually have to DO SOMETHING in order to solve it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Excuse me? Obama has done none of that? The way how you say it our country must have been under the dictatorial rule of the Neo-Nazis



Moving on





Huh, you certainly act liek one.




			
				Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:
			
		

> A hell of a lot considering his victory was just as Obama pure Democrat wankery.





> lol
> I'm not a Republican, I share their views on some issues however.



You're a republican



> Ignorant?
> Please, as if a citizen of any other country gives a damn about most world events.  You think an average Canadian is aware of what is going on in Somalia, or gives a rat's ass about it even if they did know.
> Self-absorbed?



You have to give a crap about what happens in your country as well as the world because this is what your friends, family, and children be growing up in. 



> Obama's pretty damn self-absorbed himself.  Don't quote me on this but did he not say that this Health care plan could ruin HIS PRESIDENCY.
> Obama has not, and will never change that?



I haven't heard about this


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, what the hell?

Quit fucking placing everyone into one specific group. I hope the fucking government ends and the system fails.

That way, every singly fucking hypocrite can see they are no different then any fucking "Whining Liberal" or "Butthurt Conservative."


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You're a republican



Senator Arlen Specter was an republican until recently which he finally defected to the democratic party despite the fact the guy was an clear liberal from the beginning.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread had gotten so lulzy so quickly;  how long until the mod crackdown?


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Moving on


Whats this no witty come back? You're improving.






> Huh, you certainly act liek one.


A black, Neo-Nazi, certainly 







> You're a republican


A 16 year old republican, ya don't say.  I am a conservative.  Until I turn 18 then I will enter the system, and even then I will not blindly bind myself to any political party.  I disagree with them, just a George Washington wisely said.  Political parties divide the Country.




> You have to give a crap about what happens in your country as well as the world because this is what your friends, family, and children be growing up in.


No, you don't have too.  Its one of the flaws of America, and the World in general, you cannot make people give a damn.  Bush didn't do it, neither will Obama, it is like him apparently saving a million jobs, unprovable regardless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

are you guys out of tears yet?


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> are you guys out of tears yet?



I cry rivers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

^pour me a cup of that dawg!


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> are you guys out of tears yet?



Dreams Lie have actually gone and drowned himself.  This is God speaking.


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of glory:

I fail to see how you support a man, who threatens to turn America into a communistic country.

Democrats seem to be less patriotic everyday


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> Anybody should get it.



Then give me a list. 



> Hey, I "hope for peace". If Obama can get it for that reason, so can I.



Huh, According to your logic Bush should be hailed a hero because he actually DID something yet he never promised jack-shit and would've face the same rage from the masses from the results of going to "war". 



> Oh please, Liberals are some of the whiniest people I know. You complain about Republicans having the majority in congress, you complain about Bush. Now you guys have the majority in congress, the most Liberal bastard you can find in the Presidency, and you're still whining.



Good to let out all that anger out huh?



> Yeah they're still working on where to put all of those people. Great plan



Better than keeping them in that hellhole. It was more of a laboratory for birthing more terrorist then a detention center. 



> Great. You can't talk a problem to death though. You actually have to DO SOMETHING in order to solve it.



I agree, not with everything you say because I don't wish to put your idiotic as and myself in the same category. Our president doesn't twiddle his thumbs   you can't have all your attention focused on one thing there are other problems that need to be paid attention to things which you can come up with a solution to quicker.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> Blaze of glory:
> 
> I fail to see how you support a man, who threatens to turn America into a communistic country.
> 
> Democrats seem to be less patriotic everyday



it's like, u tell people every day how wrong they are, then another one pops up to say the same wrong thing again.  It's like weeds!


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Dreams Lie have actually gone and drowned himself.  This is God speaking.



He did it in my massive rivers of tears.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you guys calm the fuck down and not insult each other for a few pages?

Thanks.

EDIT

inb4 Merlinactuallymodding


EDITT II: Then take this less a request and as an official warning that continued personal flames will earn you a trip to ban land.  I heard it wasn't awesome there, you actually have to interact with people irls.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> Blaze of glory:
> 
> I fail to see how you support a man, who threatens to turn America into a communistic country.



I guarantee you don't know what communistic society is. Stop blindly listening to that idiot Glenn Beck and Limbaugh.  Think for yourself. The wacky right wingers have high jacked the republican party and weakminded followers are content to follow them into oblivion. 

@MBS 

I'm attacking people who are idiots not just conservatives


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Then give me a list.


One does not simply present a list instantaneously, such a list should be worth of the honor.  Not just a name you spew from the top of your head.  That's how we got into this mess. 




> Huh, According to your logic Bush should be hailed a hero because he actually DID something yet he never promised jack-shit and would've face the same rage from the masses from the results of going to "war".


Obama's got what a 50% approval rating already, he's already pissed off the masses.




> Good to let out all that anger out huh?


Yes, I'm sorry about that.  I got pissed off when someone today called Bush a scumbag in class, I then rebutted saying Obama's a scumbag, and was about to go on a rant but...nah its all good.





> Better than keeping them in that hellhole. It was more of a laboratory for birthing more terrorist then a detention center.


Indeed.  We can't have them having cockmeat sandwiches now can we 


*-take your personal disagreements in the pm's.  This is about Obama receiving the Nobel Peace Prize-
*



> Our president doesn't twiddle his thumbs   you can't have all your attention focused on one thing there are other problems that need to be paid attention to things which you can come up with a solution to quicker.


Give me one thing Obama has actually done that has promoted piece.  I'm talking resolutions, bills, SOMETHING, not just preaching.  Because I'll tell you one thing the Mayor of Newark is an excellent speaker, but everyone in the city hates his guts because he never follows through with what he says.  And the whole closing Gitmo, NOTHING compared to what the two people I've listed have done.


----------



## kman4007 (Oct 9, 2009)

lol this thread turned into flamebait


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 9, 2009)

Way to stay on track, guys 


The award is great, of course, but I don't think he's entirely won this award because he's done a bunch of fantastic things leading up to now... I think they also hope he'll get a jump on things now he's got an award to live up to as well.
Not to detract from the award, of course. He's done plenty of wonderful things already.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> One does not simply present a list instantaneously, such a list should be worth of the honor.  Not just a name you spew from the top of your head.  That's how we got into this mess.



Nice cop out.




> Obama's got what a 50% approval rating already, he's already pissed off the masses.



It's because people are too goddamn impatient war is something that's easy to get in but hell to get out. The 40,000 soldiers have not been sent to Afghanistan yet and the economy is going to take a while to recover. 




> Yes, I'm sorry about that.  I got pissed off when someone today called Bush a scumbag in class, I then rebutted saying Obama's a scumbag, and was about to go on a rant but...nah its all good.



Oh, you poor thing, should I post a picture of Nailin Palin or Condeleeza O' Rice for you? 





> Indeed.  We can't have them having cockmeat sandwiches now can we



See you're happy jut thinking about that so why don't you just keep thinking about that till January 




> This is precisely why I cannot hold a decent conversation with people like you.  There is an underlying arrogance to you.  You view yourself as vastly superior to not just me but everyone else who happens to oppose you.  Here's a news flash YOU ARE NOT BETTER THAN ANYONE, you're just one of 6 billion+ individuals on the planet, of them a good amount are going to disagree with you.  Get over yourself.



I'm sorry, I can't understand you I'm too busy loving myself and everything that makes me so highly irresistible to the ladies and similar to the fresh prince of Bel-Air.  

It's not arrogance I just only have to words in my vocabulary that reflect my view of the world: Hope and happiness 



> Give me one thing Obama has actually done that has promoted piece.  I'm talking resolutions, bills, SOMETHING, not just preaching.



He's wrested control of the country from the conservative Bible-thumpers party which is if anything an achievement in my book.


----------



## Neco (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not like I don't like Obama but I don't understand what he did to deserve it specially since nominations ended 8 months ago and he wasn't even president yet.


----------



## Bender (Oct 9, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> Oh shit, you pulled out contradictory statements!  We're fucked now...  I mean, elementary attempts at insults and manipulation in the same post?  Whatever shall we do!?



Freeze yourself maybe the world will be as you want it in 1000 years

Ya know Conservatives control the world 

Rush Limbaugh is king

Glen Beck is his back-stabbing jester second in command and Michael Steele is his assistant. The works.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Nice cop out.


I've presented you with two so far, I see no reason why 8 more would prove my point further.





> It's because people are too goddamn impatient war is something that's easy to get in but hell to get out. The 40,000 soldiers have not been sent to Afghanistan yet and the economy is going to take a while to recover.


Great excuse its not over this health care thing, or that stimulus bill 





> Oh, you poor thing, should I post a picture of Nailin Palin or Condeleeza O' Rice for you?



No I'd like you to answer my question.  Who do you think you are?





> See you're happy jut thinking about that so why don't you just keep thinking about that till January


I have this little thing called life to take care of.





> I'm sorry, I can't understand you I'm too busy loving myself and everything that makes me so highly irresistible to the ladies and similar to the fresh prince of Bel-Air.


 
Doubtful at best.  

-editing out personal flaming-

He's wrested control of the country from the conservative Bible-thumpers party which is if anything an achievement in my book.
[/QUOTE]
Exaggeration to the tenth degree.


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

I was a Obama supporter before the election. Lets get that out of the way, but my BS detector kept beeping.

I saw the error of my ways, Its sad others take speeches at face-value.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> I was a Obama supporter before the election. Lets get that out of the way, but my BS detector kept beeping.
> 
> I saw the error of my ways, Its sad others take speeches at face-value.



i don't even listen to president's speeches cause i don't have time to waste, so wtf r u talking about?  even without his speeches he get's plenty done.


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> even without his speeches he get's plenty done.



Um, no?

What has he done?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> Um, no?
> 
> What has he done?



doesn't matter


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> doesn't matter






Yeah... it doesnt matter.


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> doesn't matter



Yes..yes it does.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't even listen to president's speeches cause i don't have time to waste, so wtf r u talking about?  even without his speeches he get's plenty done.



rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Funny that U.S asks other countries to get rid of their nuclear weapons,but doesn't intend to do the same.



Yeah....you  don't want N.Korea & Iran having nuclear weapons trust me


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> rofl


----------



## xpeed (Oct 9, 2009)

They're giving out Nobel Peace Prize like pedobear giving out skittles to kids.  Have they no shame?   I still don't see their reason as good enough for him to get it.  All he did was give out a convincing speech about "change" and we're still waiting for that "change" to happen.  It's like watching grass grow......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

that's a good checklist in that video.  all those things are ongoing , plus the extra stuff he's done.  cool video, but there's a great deal of oversimplifications going on.


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> that's a good checklist in that video.  all those things are ongoing , plus the extra stuff he's done.  cool video, but there's a great deal of oversimplifications going on.



What "extra stuff"? 

Wait, youll tell me it "doesnt matter". Thats an excuse for a lack of achievements Obama has made.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> What "extra stuff"?
> 
> Wait, youll tell me it "doesnt matter". Thats an excuse for a lack of achievements Obama has made.



Obama "said" he was going to do those things.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> What "extra stuff"?
> 
> Wait, youll tell me it "doesnt matter". Thats an excuse for a lack of achievements Obama has made.



olympics, G-20 stuff, freeing koreans from N.korea, the police/university thing, the fucked up economy.  on top of the stuff that's in that list.  So you just reduce everything, that's your problem, but you are wrong


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Obama "said" he was going to do those things.



"Saying"  = Nobel peace prize 

Lol.



narutosimpson said:


> olympics, G-20 stuff, freeing koreans from N.korea, the police/university thing, the fucked up economy..



G-20 = Standard procedures. He didnt say anything/ do anything another president wouldnt do.

Police/Profressor thing: Steve wilkos does it all the time. No big deal.

Economy: Heres the kicker, the National deficit has TRIPLED, since Bush left.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2009)

Taki said:


> "Saying"  = Nobel peace prize
> 
> Lol.



nothing you say is ever gonna get you far, so i understand your contempt


----------



## Taki (Oct 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> nothing you say is ever gonna get you far, so i understand your contempt



Well Its an obivious qualifier for a Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## outlaw star (Oct 10, 2009)

dear God! the deadline for nomination was less than two weeks after his inauguration date. what (aside from not being george bush) could he have possibly done in those two weeks to earn a nomination?!?!


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> olympics, G-20 stuff, freeing koreans from N.korea, the police/university thing, the fucked up economy.  on top of the stuff that's in that list.  So you just reduce everything, that's your problem, but you are wrong



Olympics... they are going to Rio.

G-20 Summit. You know these meetings dont accomplish anything.

Freeing the women in North Korea? Bill Clinton did that.

The police university this is... Are you seriously considering this one?!

The economy is still fucked up...

Seriously NS are you even paying attention?!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2009)

biar said:


> Agreed, how they can award a commander in chief who increases troops in Afghanistan a "peace prize" is hypocritical



Placing more troops in Afghanistan helps stabilize the area, and after the mission is complete it will also have resulted in more peace.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 10, 2009)

What was the specific reason that they stated for giving him the prize?

I can't think of anything that really makes him deserve it.


----------



## Camille (Oct 10, 2009)

Platinum said:


> What was the specific reason that they stated for giving him the prize?
> 
> I can't think of anything that really makes him deserve it.



"Working with the international community, starting talks about the elimination of nuclear weapons and outstanding diplomacy."

To be frank, this is more of a burden than a reward to Obama.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 10, 2009)

interesting award choice  They should have created a presidential candidate of the year award or something instead


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 10, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Olympics... they are going to Rio.
> 
> G-20 Summit. You know these meetings dont accomplish anything.
> 
> ...



you and wats his name are paying attention, but you don't know what you're looking at.  This is a good time to add a bunch more people to my ignore list.  kthanx


----------



## Taki (Oct 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> you and wats his name are paying attention, but you don't know what you're looking at.  This is a good time to add a bunch more people to my ignore list.  kthanx



Because you know youre wrong. Keep making excuses and changing subjects. That makes you cool.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 10, 2009)

where's your nobel then?  you and sim and raz , it's so easy to say it's easy right?


----------



## fantzipants (Oct 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Somewhere out there Rush Limbaugh just had a stroke...



more like a triple heart attack


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> you and wats his name are paying attention, but you don't know what you're looking at.  This is a good time to add a bunch more people to my ignore list.  kthanx



I wonder who hes going to debate with if he puts us all on ignore?


----------



## Draffut (Oct 10, 2009)

Yay, Obama got the "ThankYouForNotElectingAnotherRightWingNutJob" Peace Prize.



MunchKing said:


> Well, I can't imagine anyone who earns it more at the moment. Anyone care to help me?



A couple, but no names are coming to mind at the moment.

Like the guy who has built a ton of schools across Pakistan and other countries in that region, and is requiring them to educate their females also.

I just read a book about the first school he build over there a few months ago, I'll find it and give you his name.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yay, Obama got the "ThankYouForNotElectingAnotherRightWingNutJob" Peace Prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you think that the nobel peace prize choosers have previously always selected the best person for the prize? or that any single year the prize is given out, someone who was more deserving did not get the prize?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Elias (Oct 10, 2009)

Good Job Obama!


----------



## Degelle (Oct 10, 2009)

....... Why?


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 10, 2009)

Degelle said:


> ....... Why?



Because of the lack of anything better 

let's be honnest, who in this day and age really deserves the Nobel Peace Prize? nobody Imo.


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Oct 10, 2009)

he won the nobel peace prize????????????

..............um....why??!!

I think I'm going to have to investigate this further


----------



## Camille (Oct 10, 2009)

RedBakaRanger said:


> he won the nobel peace prize????????????
> 
> ..............um....why??!!
> 
> I think I'm going to have to investigate this further



You sound as if you didn't hear this piece of news yesterday


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Oct 10, 2009)

Camille said:


> You sound as if you didn't hear this piece of news yesterday



maybe because I actually hadn't?? 

I do not like nor tend to watch the news, doing so causes intense anger and wanting to throw something at the TV. 

no i'm not being sarcastic either.

I like to go and research about things instead of believing everything told to me through FOX, CNN, etc.

Okay so he won but why? for what reason?...it just seems kind of...odd that he did. 

like i said, I'm going to have to investigate this further and come to my own conclusions about it.

and to answer someone's question about who I think deserves the prize

a man named Gabriel A. Oyibo comes to mind.

If you don't know, go google it.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 10, 2009)

...... Did I just see "Obama" and "Nobel Peace Prize" in the same sentence?


----------



## Botzu (Oct 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yay, Obama got the "ThankYouForNotElectingAnotherRightWingNutJob" Peace Prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are talking about Greg Mortenson and I think he was nominated.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Somewhere out there Rush Limbaugh just had a stroke...



I think every republican had one includin Hanity and Colmes on Fox News


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think he deserved to win it. Partly because it was too early (and the nominations closed in Febuary, so he was nominated no later than 11 days into the Presidency), but mostly because other people deserved it more. 

For example, another nominee was the Prime Minister of Zimbabwe- you know, the guy who was tortured in prison, given his office only after Mugabe had turned the nation into the poorest on Earth, and then lost his wife in that car accident which was definitely a car accident and had nothing to do with a certain murderous despot. I think he's went through a little bit more than Obama to earn that award.

Just to be clear, I'm not opposed to Obama winning the Nobel Peace Prize. 
I'm just opposed to him winning it *right now.*


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I don't think he deserved to win it, and not just because the nominations closed in *Febuary.*



I agree, I heard people at work this morning before I got saying, what has he done, not a damn thing to win this award


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 10, 2009)

Pffff......this guy insulted the poor innocent *kanye west*. He said he's a *Jackass* and he receive a Nobel Peace prize ????? What a shame.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

it's a sad world we live in today


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2009)

Dangerous D said:


> it's a sad world we live in today



Oh Christ...everyone knows that the Nobel Peace Prize has become less significant when they gave Yasser Arafat and Henry Kissinger these awards.  Basically Obama got it for not being Bush (even if America's image has slightly improved and Obama has big dreams) by the community because pretty much everyone that wasn't a red-stater hated Bush.

Let's stop the complaints and let's see what he does with it.  Maybe it'll light a figurative fire under his ass?


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

we all know Bush would never get one to begin with, and it would of been a shocker if Dick Cheney would of won one


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 10, 2009)

Dangerous D said:


> I agree, I heard people at work this morning before I got saying, what has he done, not a damn thing to win this award


The committee didn't give Obama the Peace Prize for anything he has done. They awarded it to 'encourage' him and to supposedly help his efforts abroad.

Why anyone would think differently about Obama and his goals just because he won an honestly meaningless prize is baffling.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still not a fan of his anti gun views


----------



## De La Dieri (Oct 10, 2009)

For whatever reason (as long as for the so called "peace" purpose), i think its acceptable

COngratulations to US and its citizen for their 3rd nobel peace prize


----------



## Draffut (Oct 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> do you think that the nobel peace prize choosers have previously always selected the best person for the prize? or that any single year the prize is given out, someone who was more deserving did not get the prize?  I'm just curious.



Occassionally it will be given out to someone who I think is less deserving.  But I always accept that others may see it differently  (They are all picked via a voting council).  There are only a small handful across all 6 prizes that really leave me 

The thing that makes Obama's award really curious is that he only entered office about 2 weeks before the submission deadline.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Occassionally it will be given out to someone who I think is less deserving.  But I always accept that others may see it differently  (They are all picked via a voting council).  There are only a small handful across all 6 prizes that really leave me
> 
> The thing that makes Obama's award really curious is that he only entered office about 2 weeks before the submission deadline.



Hes just THAT awesome.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Occassionally it will be given out to someone who I think is less deserving.  But I always accept that others may see it differently  (They are all picked via a voting council).  There are only a small handful across all 6 prizes that really leave me
> 
> The thing that makes Obama's award really curious is that he only entered office about 2 weeks before the submission deadline.



I'm a little bothered by that too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Occassionally it will be given out to someone who I think is less deserving.  But I always accept that others may see it differently  (They are all picked via a voting council).  There are only a small handful across all 6 prizes that really leave me
> 
> The thing that makes Obama's award really curious is that he only entered office about 2 weeks before the submission deadline.



His nomination was based on his campaign views, his win is probably for the last year


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder who will win the next one


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2009)

He needs to be tougher, that guy  If he was a bully, our policy shifts would be in much better positions right now..but i also like that he thinks before talking, gah, such a confused state of affairs.


----------



## id_1948 (Oct 10, 2009)

I think this article by Robert Fisk says exactly How I feel




> His Middle East policy is collapsing. The Israelis have taunted him by ignoring his demand for an end to settlement-building and by continuing to build their colonies on Arab land. His special envoy is bluntly told by the Israelis that an Arab-Israel peace will take "many years". Now he wants the Palestinians to talk peace to Israel without conditions. He put pressure on the Palestinian leader to throw away the opportunity of international scrutiny of UN Judge Goldstone's damning indictment of Israeli war crimes in Gaza while his Assistant Secretary of State said that the Goldstone report was "seriously flawed". After breaking his pre-election promise to call the 1915 Armenian massacres by Ottoman Turkey a genocide, he has urged the Armenians to sign a treaty with Turkey, again "without pre-conditions". His army is still facing an insurgency in Iraq. He cannot decide how to win "his" war in Afghanistan. I shall not mention Iran.
> 
> And now President Barack Obama has just won the Nobel Peace Prize. After only eight months in office. Not bad. No wonder he said he was "humbled" when told the news. He should have felt humiliated. But perhaps weakness becomes a Nobel Peace Prize winner. Shimon Peres won it, too, and he never won an Israeli election. Yasser Arafat won it. And look what happened to him. *For the first time in history, the Norwegian Nobel committee awarded its peace prize to a man who has achieved nothing ? in the faint hope that he will do something good in the future. That's how bad things are.* That's how explosive the Middle East has become.



blackguyinalittlecoat

It really was too early to give it to him... this is bad even for Nobel peace prize standards


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 10, 2009)

id_1948 said:


> I think this article by Robert Fisk says exactly How I feel
> 
> 
> crimsontide91
> ...



lol, I have seen these arguments a lot. 

"He hasn't done what I wanted him to do, therefore he shouldn't get the prize"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

I gotta admit, like the rest of the world, this shocked the fuck out of me.  Congrats to him though, is there anything he can't accomplish?


----------



## id_1948 (Oct 10, 2009)

> sadated_peon
> 
> lol, I have seen these arguments a lot.
> 
> "He hasn't done what I wanted him to do, therefore he shouldn't get the prize"



Its not that he didnt do what I wanted

He didnt do anything
Didnt you read the articel or the part I bolded??


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Congrats to him though, is there anything he can't accomplish?


Yes, actually accomplishing something instead of talking out of his ass.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2009)

You could literally hear the gasp from the media when the winner was announced.

Congratulations to Obama, even he did not see it coming. Winning this award is an astounding accomplishment, but it will bring a new load of problems as well. Someone that received a prize for peace still has to navigate America through two wars, and a party disillusioned by what pulling out of Afghanistan would mean for America. I suppose it won't be as hard on him as it may appear considering that often, he has found himself in difficult situations like this.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Yes, actually accomplishing something instead of talking out of his ass.



If he ever gets the chance before the BAWing starts


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Oct 10, 2009)

I feel bad for Obama. Now, morons are insulting him for winning the Nobel prize as if it's his fault.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

Well he's No Drama Obama, like their BAWWWWWs are going to affect him.


----------



## kman4007 (Oct 11, 2009)

He got the prize so why is everyone bitching its not like you can do anything about it even if you think he didn't deserve it.


----------



## EJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> Yes, actually accomplishing something instead of talking out of his ass.



  I never knew talking about peace was considered talking out of your ass.

 Silly John Lynon.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 11, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I feel bad for Obama. Now, morons are insulting him for winning the Nobel prize as if it's his fault.



I don't think they're insulting Obama... They're just insulting the cult of personality and fanatic worship that surrounds him.

The fact that Obama hasn't really done anything noteworthy to contribute to actually winning the Nobel Peace Prize illustrates the absolute worship of his character both domestric and abroad.


----------



## Altron (Oct 11, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> I don't think they're insulting Obama... They're just insulting the cult of personality and fanatic worship that surrounds him.
> 
> The fact that Obama hasn't really done anything noteworthy to contribute to actually winning the Nobel Peace Prize illustrates the absolute worship of his character both domestric and abroad.


Well really with 8 years of Bush seeing something like that is not surprising especially with Obama's radically change of speech and policy compared to that of Bush.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 11, 2009)

Altron said:


> Well really with 8 years of Bush seeing something like that is not surprising especially with Obama's radically change of speech and policy compared to that of Bush.



This is true, and I can absolutely see why that is. 

I just don't think that charisma, fancy rhetoric, and being different from Bush automatically makes him a good president... It makes him better than Bush... But that isn't really saying much.

I like the man as a person, but I'm not fond of his policies, which in my opinion (with exception to his war policies) are not that different from Bush's in a "general" sense. Bush oversaw one of the greatest expansions in federal power, and Obama is trying to continue that trend. 

I think we should have much higher standards :nod::


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> The fact that Obama hasn't really done anything noteworthy to contribute to actually winning the Nobel Peace Prize illustrates the absolute worship of his character both domestric and abroad.



you are the one making obama out to be godly with your statements.  extremists...


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> you are the one making obama out to be godly with your statements.  extremists...



LOL! Yup, you know me! I definitely think Barack Obama is the messiah AND the second coming of Jesus Christ... hehehehe.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> LOL! Yup, you know me! I definitely think Barack Obama is the messiah AND the second coming of Jesus Christ... hehehehe.



no, u r labeling him an absolute evil figure.  If you didn't think he was bad, you wouldn't bother, and you said yourself he is absolutely powerful because he has achieved "absolute worship of his character both domestric and abroad".  Those are your own words, in context and without embellishment.  And that kind of thinking is not only way off, but is bound to provoke like minded extremists.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> no, u r labeling him an absolute evil figure.  If you didn't think he was bad, you wouldn't bother, and you said yourself he is absolutely powerful because he has achieved "absolute worship of his character both domestric and abroad".  Those are your own words, in context and without embellishment.  And that kind of thinking is not only way off, but is bound to provoke like minded extremists.



I dont think NS understood the context of your post.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 11, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> I dont think NS understood the context of your post.



LOL! Yeah, I know... . 

I guess I'll just have to go back to breeding more extremists like me.... 
That was sarcastic... Just in case someone doesn't catch that... It's a good thing I'm not a conservative pundit, because I would have ended up in an out of context quote on media matters... Which I believe is funded by George Soros Are there two Kyuubi's ???


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2009)

huck huck huck, 2 idiots, one on ignore, one about to go on ignore.  i'm glad raz saved u from replying, u probably had nothing.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> huck huck huck, 2 idiots, one on ignore, one about to go on ignore.  i'm glad raz saved u from replying, u probably had nothing.



Well good for you! *clap clap clap* I think you deserve a prize :-D. 

I won't name the prize, because I'm obviously on ignore, but I'll leave it to fellow NFaners to guess at what it could have been ^_^.


----------



## Cirus (Oct 11, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I feel bad for Obama. Now, morons are insulting him for winning the Nobel prize as if it's his fault.


 Look at it like this.  

The nominations for the Nobel Peace Prize ended like on Feburary 1st.

To get nominated it can only come from prior people who have won the prize, commitee member, and a few select other people.


Now lets take a look at this from a logical standpoint.

Obama prior to the deadline of the Nobel Peace Prize had done nothing, and I mean nothing to earn that award.  He only made campaign promises at the most.

On the nominations aspect.  Lets look at that.  How many people or companies does he know that have earned a nobel prize?  The answer is quit a few.

Now I besides my personal opinions as for Obama being awarded this prize, I just see this whole situation as kind of fishy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> I feel bad for Obama. Now, morons are insulting him for winning the Nobel prize as if it's his fault.



Of course its his, he woke up and answered the damn phone


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Oct 11, 2009)

The leader of Norway's main Opposition has called for the resignation of Thorbjoern Jagland,the Nobel committee head. This is getting out of proportion.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 11, 2009)

id_1948 said:


> Its not that he didnt do what I wanted
> 
> He didnt do anything
> Didnt you read the articel or the part I bolded??


There is nothing to ACHIEVE in the matter of peace, you can just try, and make little steps towards the goal.

That article is crap.
In my opinion Obama did better than ANY OTHER LEADER SINCE AGES, therefore he deserves the price.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

Red Riding Hood said:


> The leader of Norway's main Opposition has called for the resignation of Thorbjoern Jagland,the Nobel committee head. This is getting out of proportion.



This is getting hilarious. 

Not sure if its been done, but if not...


----------



## Cirus (Oct 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> There is nothing to ACHIEVE in the matter of peace, you can just try, and make little steps towards the goal.
> 
> That article is crap.
> In my opinion Obama did better than ANY OTHER LEADER SINCE AGES, therefore he deserves the price.


 On the matter of peace Obama can do such a thing.  Though he was nominated on this practically before he even took office.  Meaning he was nominated based entirely on promises before he was president and before he even has done anything.

As for him doing things better that has yet to be seen, and he has only recently started doing things.  Which was way past the deadline for the nomination.

Things are not adding up.


----------



## biar (Oct 11, 2009)

Poor Obama, I think the Nobel Peace Prize does him more harm than good, as if the Europeans are trying to bribe Obama to be Europe's bitch.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 11, 2009)

He hasn't even DONE anything yet.

Except be black.


----------



## xenopyre (Oct 11, 2009)

YES WE CAN













BUT WE WONT 


signed Obama​


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 11, 2009)

*Gallup: 6 point bump for Obama since winning the Nobel prize.*

The Day the Ice Cube was Melted


----------



## Taki (Oct 11, 2009)

Cirus said:


> On the matter of peace Obama can do such a thing.  Though he was nominated on this practically before he even took office.  Meaning he was nominated based entirely on promises before he was president and before he even has done anything.



This is why I disagree with him getting the award.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Look at it like this.
> 
> The nominations for the Nobel Peace Prize ended like on Feburary 1st.
> 
> ...



He was _nominated_ back in Februrary, but the actually voting just took place recently.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 11, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He was _nominated_ back in Februrary, but the actually voting just took place recently.



But the fact that he was nominated at the time seems to imply that he had already accomplished something... Which is not the case here. 

So whether or not he accomplished something between the time of nomination and the time of the voting is moot due to the fact that he did not deserve the nomination from the beginning. It's not Obama's fault that he was nominated as I'm sure he would not have approved or attempted to win the award had he known. 

It kind of puts him in a compromising situation, and I'm sure he's saying to himself "I really don't need this right now ::sigh::".


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 11, 2009)

The Nobel Prize is a fucking joke, it should never be awarded for a promise of future action. Really, it's disgraceful, and inexcusable, there are thousands of people in the world who are and have been working hard to bring a change to the world, and Obama is nominated after a few days in office? 

The money Obama has won with his award could have gone to help _someone_ who really could make difference. It really sucks.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2009)

amazingfunksta said:


> But the fact that he was nominated at the time seems to imply that he had already accomplished something... Which is not the case here.
> 
> So whether or not he accomplished something between the time of nomination and the time of the voting is moot due to the fact that he did not deserve the nomination from the beginning. It's not Obama's fault that he was nominated as I'm sure he would not have approved or attempted to win the award had he known.
> 
> It kind of puts him in a compromising situation, and I'm sure he's saying to himself "I really don't need this right now ::sigh::".



I guess you could say that it implies that, or you could say that they figured with the way the world was praising him and opening up to him that they considered it likely that by now he would have helped foster peaceful relations.

If they were wrong they could have just not given him the award, so I don't see the big deal with the simple nomination.


----------



## Cirus (Oct 11, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He was _nominated_ back in Februrary, but the actually voting just took place recently.


 They people who are nominated are supposed to be nominated based on what they are doing.  Obama didn't do anything but make promises.  Prior to his promises he never did anything as well for peace.  

All Gore when he got his nobel prize he did a lot of crap for it as well as others.  Obama just made a promise and that was it.  He didn't do anything else.

I can make a promise of creating peace in the middle east. So then where is my Nobel Prize?

Because of this I now think the Nobel Prize is a joke.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2009)

Cirus said:


> I can make a promise of creating peace in the middle east. So then where is my Nobel Prize?



Is the entire world celebrating your taking office and coming together to discuss diplomatic relations with you?


----------



## Lindsay (Oct 11, 2009)

He should not have won the award, there are probably others who deserve it far more.


----------



## Epif (Oct 11, 2009)

I like Obama, I like most of his policies, and I voted for him. But this is just bullshit! He's been in office for 9 months. In a couple years, if he actually accomplishes something, I would applaud this, but this is just plain stupid this early in.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 11, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Is the entire world celebrating your taking office and coming together to discuss diplomatic relations with you?



They are soooo gullible.


----------



## OrochiSui (Oct 11, 2009)

the nobel peace is worth nothing now 
poor obama he didnt asked for it 
but like rlly how could they give it to abama ?? the only thing that he has done is talking about hope and change


----------



## Regalian (Oct 11, 2009)

I like Obama, but this was far too premature.

It wasn't his fault, of course. The committee made a silly decision.

He's made some steps in the right direction, but an award like this really ought to be bestowed on the basis of _results_, not vague expectations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

Are these troll accounts?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are these troll accounts?



no man, people actually think this way.


----------



## kman4007 (Oct 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> no man, people actually think this way.



lol ya its amazing how immature people are. They can't discuss anything without something bad to say.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

I mean the fact that they are all low post count random accounts. 

Also, why are people so appalled, this award hasn't meant anything in a long time and its not like they gave it to Lex Fucking Luthor. A thousand other no name people you'd never heard of could have won this and no one would have batted and eye, it would have barely made the news.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean the fact that they are all low post count random accounts.
> 
> Also, why are people so appalled, this award hasn't meant anything in a long time and its not like they gave it to Lex Fucking Luthor. A thousand other no name people you'd never heard of could have won this and no one would have batted and eye, it would have barely made the news.



you would think if _your_ president gets a freebie award, they would be happy and just brush it off, in fact they are outraged.  The reaction is completely upside down.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean the fact that they are all low post count random accounts.



Does that make my opinion any less valid?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also, why are people so appalled, this award hasn't meant anything in a long time and its not like they gave it to Lex Fucking Luthor. A thousand other no name people you'd never heard of could have won this and no one would have batted and eye, it would have barely made the news.



Well, this is part of the point.

There were 205 candidates for the Peace Prize this year. Some have given a great deal to advance bold causes. See: Hu Jia, who will languish in a jail cell for years to come for his activism.

I'm suggesting that some candidates, who have accomplished a great deal with few resources, were potentially overlooked by the Committee this year. And unfortunately, they will remain largely anonymous because of it. Obama's win is not fair to others who might have been more deserving.

Worst decision of all time? Far from it. I just think it was premature.

And for the record, I'm a Canadian citizen trying to maintain a relatively objective view on the matter.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2009)

Wouldn't it be ironic if Obama starts World War 4, next year?  

I think they should have waited awhile before awarding him the prize.  No need to be giving it up on the first date.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Regalian said:


> Does that make my opinion any less valid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u tell me where obama ranks on the list of 205 candidates then? in your opinion.  Cause since you know he isn't the person who deserves it most, u must know how many deserve it more and less than him.  Not knowing would mean you are talking out of ur canadian ass 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if Obama starts World War 4, next year?
> 
> I think they should have waited awhile before awarding him the prize.  No need to be giving it up on the first date.



it would be ironic, though it's doubtful he would start since it doesn't seem to be his agenda, unlike a certain other somebody who started war on a moments notice.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> can u tell me where obama ranks on the list of 205 candidates then? in your opinion.  Cause since you know he isn't the person who deserves it most, u must know how many deserve it more and less than him.  Not knowing would mean you are talking out of ur canadian ass



Cute. 

Not that it's relevant to the point I just made, but obviously I can't tell you exactly where I would rank Obama on the list, because I don't intimately know the history of all 205 candidates.

I do know several who I think merited the prize more than Obama did, however, including Hu Jia, Wei Jingsheng and Mordechai Vanunu.

I'm not saying that the Committee didn't have any justification for giving Obama the award... just that I happen to disagree with it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 12, 2009)

It's shocking to me that Mordechai Vanunu has not won the Peace Prize. Then again, he is in captivity after being kidnapped by Israel on foreign soil. 

He would not be able to receive his prize, since he is being held illegally by Israel. I'd wait for the day that some nation will secure his release from political imprisonment.


----------



## Cirus (Oct 12, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Is the entire world celebrating your taking office and coming together to discuss diplomatic relations with you?


 Give me as much camera time and questionable contacts as Obama and then it is a good possiblitiy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Give me as much camera time and questionable contacts as Obama and then it is a good possiblitiy.



yeah right  now u r just embarrassing urself


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2009)

Regalian said:


> Does that make my opinion any less valid?



If you're someone's troll account then its their opinion. 



Regalian said:


> Well, this is part of the point.
> 
> There were 205 candidates for the Peace Prize this year. Some have given a great deal to advance bold causes. See: Hu Jia, who will languish in a jail cell for years to come for his activism.



I don't even know who that is, maybe that's why they didn't win. How can you make a difference if no knows who the fuck you are? 

I mean face it, most of you without looking couldn't name the last ten recipients. You're just butt hurt because you don't like Obama or to join into the hate-hype. 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if Obama starts World War 4, next year?
> 
> I think they should have waited awhile before awarding him the prize.  No need to be giving it up on the first date.



World War 4? What the fuck? Did we skip one?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 12, 2009)

I think he was insinuating that the current situation in the middle east is comparable to a world war.

Or it was a typo.

Not sure.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 12, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Give me as much camera time and questionable contacts as Obama and then it is a good possiblitiy.



Questionable contacts like who?

And how would you get the world to start banding around you?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Questionable contacts like who?
> 
> And how would you get the world to start banding around you?



please assume that the world is banding around him, for the purpose of his example.  And also that he's a source of inspirations for countless people , assume that too.  

Well, just assume he's obama.  Barack obama, not a different obama, for this example.


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't like this decision at all, he's only been in office for such a short time.  It seems rushed in the middle of this excitement that europeans have about him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2009)

Nic said:


> I don't like this decision at all, he's only been in office for such a short time.  It seems rushed in the middle of this excitement that europeans have about him.



Europeans like him, Muslims like him, he's called for a stop to some of the violence with Israel and Palestine rather than egging it on and he's got people huddling around him...sounds like someone is working for peace...wait oh no .


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 12, 2009)

Good for Obama, not necessarily surprised that people are still bitching but oh well.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 12, 2009)

Euros generally want a weaker America, the Middle East wants a weaker America... and they both really like Obama. Hm. Communists like Chavez and Castro really like him. Hm. The biggest complainers on the world stage seem to be among our allies. Hm. Anybody remember that Russia defined "peace" as absence of opposition to global communism? Lockdown in a maximum security prison is very peaceful, really second to none. There are a lot of definitions to the word "peace." The "peace" you're thinking of isn't necessarily the kind of peace the Norwegians are looking for when they're handing out this prize. 

People are still taking this thing too seriously. All the other Nobel Prizes are based on _accomplishments_ in a given field. The Peace Prize? All you have to do is make the right promises according to the prejudices of the judges, results are secondary or even irrelevant. It's a boob prize used by political hacks as they try to manipulate international affairs with the legacy of the Merchant of Death. OwlGore and Yasser Arafat both got Peace Prizes before, so if they hadn't already destroyed the credibility of this thing then it's sure as hell gone now. 

In a related story, anybody who questions the validity of Obama's Peace Prize is a Republican and getting friendly with terrorists, says Democrat Party communications director. Hope and change, motherfuckers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> Euros generally want a weaker America, the Middle East wants a weaker America... and they both really like Obama. Hm. Communists like Chavez and Castro really like him. Hm. The biggest complainers on the world stage seem to be among our allies. Hm. Anybody remember that Russia defined "peace" as absence of opposition to global communism? Lockdown in a maximum security prison is very peaceful, really second to none. There are a lot of definitions to the word "peace." The "peace" you're thinking of isn't necessarily the kind of peace the Norwegians are looking for when they're handing out this prize.
> 
> People are still taking this thing too seriously. All the other Nobel Prizes are based on _accomplishments_ in a given field. The Peace Prize? All you have to do is make the right promises according to the prejudices of the judges, results are secondary or even irrelevant. It's a boob prize used by political hacks as they try to manipulate international affairs with the legacy of the Merchant of Death. OwlGore and Yasser Arafat both got Peace Prizes before, so if they hadn't already destroyed the credibility of this thing then it's sure as hell gone now.
> 
> In a related story, anybody who questions the validity of Obama's Peace Prize is a Republican and getting friendly with terrorists, says Democrat Party communications director. Hope and change, motherfuckers.



lol at how easy it is to win a nobel prize, right Sim?  It's so easy you have like 10 in your garage, wtf is the big deal? reminds me that diamed criticized the peace prize in much the same way.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't even know who that is, maybe that's why they didn't win. How can you make a difference if no knows who the fuck you are?
> 
> I mean face it, most of you without looking couldn't name the last ten recipients. You're just butt hurt because you don't like Obama or to join into the hate-hype.



The Nobel Peace Prize shouldn't be a popularity contest. Public exposure is not a requirement for making a significant personal contribution to world peace. Ironically, our collective lack of familiarity with previous winners like 'Martti Ahtisaari' or 'Muhammad Yunus' is arguably a testament to that fact, so you've sort of shot yourself in the foot here.

Yes, the Committee has made silly and indefensible decisions in the past, and has awarded the Prize to other less deserving individuals for suspect reasons. But I disagree with those decisions too, and they don't mean that I should agree wholeheartedly with this one.

I like Obama a lot, and would have voted for him if I were an American citizen. I think the hate-hype is ridiculous, and that he shouldn't turn the Peace Prize down. But I think that the Committee's justification for giving it to him is relatively weak.

He has brokered no deals, signed no treaties, pioneered no new accords. As of yet, he has not ended any wars, and will likely ramp up U.S. military involvement in Afghanistan.

He _did_ tone down (but did not end) the missile shield expansion in Eastern Europe, and has made brilliant speech after brilliant speech. I think he deserves credit for this. But I think he'll only have earned the status of Nobel Laureaute when he's gone from producing finely-expressed sentiments and minor diplomatic adjustments to making a real, determined effort to create a political situation that will bring a tangible measure of peace to a region of the globe. I do think that he will vindicate the Committee's decision in the years to come, but he hasn't made such an attempt yet - he's just very eloquently said _what ought to have been said a long time ago_, and _what would have been said years ago by any reasonable President_ had Bush not been in office. 

Perhaps this is the reason why _Obama himself_ has stated: "To be honest, I do not feel that I deserve to be in the company of so many of the transformative figures who've been honored by this prize."

I support Obama, but I don't support him blindly. Neither does Obama himself, evidently.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Regalian said:


> The Nobel Peace Prize shouldn't be a popularity contest. Public exposure is not a requirement for making a significant personal contribution to world peace. Ironically, our collective lack of familiarity with previous winners like 'Martti Ahtisaari' or 'Muhammad Yunus' is arguably a testament to that fact, so you've sort of shot yourself in the foot here.
> 
> Yes, the Committee has made silly and indefensible decisions in the past, and has awarded the Prize to other less deserving individuals for suspect reasons. But I disagree with those decisions too, and they don't mean that I should agree wholeheartedly with this one.
> 
> ...



let's say you were right, and ur arguments have merit, I wouldn't join a chorus of idiots who don't have an argument and are just upset obama won. you aren't american so it's different too.  But americans should pretty much be happy about it, even if it's not that well deserved, it's still good to get and could give him some leverage on a world stage.  well not when idiots like sim take so much away from him domestically.  Alot of the BS is just partisan.

interesting perspective ,on cnn, of when the last sitting US president won the prize 



> When Wilson received the Nobel Prize, his presidency was one of dashed expectations. In addition to the fact that the U.S. Senate had refused to ratify the Treaty of Versailles -- despite a massive campaign by the president to pressure them into doing so -- many other things had been difficult in Wilson's second term. Though he had run for reelection in 1916 as a president who would keep the nation out of war, Wilson led American troops into a bloody battle.



I guess i could have bothered to comment on the article i posted   basically this writer notes that despite wilson's important global work , his work was stymied domestically, and he received the award at the end of his term, but it was a reward for things he failed to accomplish.  Maybe the nobel committee knew this?  well, in the words of hilary i'm not a mind reader, so i don't know.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> let's say you were right, and ur arguments have merit, I wouldn't join a chorus of idiots who don't have an argument and are just upset obama won. you aren't american so it's different too.  But americans should pretty much be happy about it, even if it's not that well deserved, it's still good to get and could give him some leverage on a world stage.  well not when idiots like sim take so much away from him domestically.  Alot of the BS is just partisan.



I agree that Americans should be happy and proud, not angry about it. Above all, they should be critical of the Committee, _not_ Obama, if they genuinely disagree with the decision for legitimate reasons. Most of the criticism is partisan hackery, as you say.

And they should realize that Obama _has_ made a contribution to world peace, even if they think it isn't Nobel-worthy at this particular moment in time.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> lol at how easy it is to win a nobel prize, right Sim?  It's so easy you have like 10 in your garage, wtf is the big deal? reminds me that diamed criticized the peace prize in much the same way.


 Yeah, obviously it is easy. All you have to do is sell America short at every turn, defer responsibility to the UN (an organization renowned for its inability to take effective action), and apologize to everyone you meet for everything America has ever done. The only problem is first weaseling your way into a position of importance in America from which to launch your campaign of defeat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> Yeah, obviously it is easy. All you have to do is sell America short at every turn, defer responsibility to the UN (an organization renowned for its inability to take effective action), and apologize to everyone you meet for everything America has ever done. The only problem is first weaseling your way into a position of importance in America from which to launch your campaign of defeat.



now u r just mad


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> ...defer responsibility to the UN (an organization renowned for its inability to take effective action)...



I love it when people rag on the U.N.

The U.N. is a council of nations, not a world government - by design, it is only as effective as the states that constitute it.

If you want it to be more effective you should support attempts to cooperate with it, not whinge about how useless it is and insist that your government should refuse to participate. It's that kind of an attitude that makes it difficult for the U.N. to get anything done in the first place.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 12, 2009)

^Sounds like you're hoping for some change lol. The UN is a dysfunctional entity as its core, appealing to its theoretical usefulness is akin to defending Obama getting the Peace Prize. 

Speaking of which, here's a list of people who didn't get the Peace Prize. Remember, actual accomplishments and activity and personal sacrifice mean nothing to the judges, it's all about pie-in-the-sky promises of a noble future that will never be. 



> *Meet the People Who Were Passed Over for Obama*
> 
> Sima Samar, women's rights activist in Afghanistan: "With dogged persistence and at great personal risk, she kept her schools and clinics open in Afghanistan even during the most repressive days of the Taliban regime, whose laws prohibited the education of girls past the age of eight. When the Taliban fell, Samar returned to Kabul and accepted the post of Minister for Women's Affairs."
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> Speaking of which, here's a list of people who didn't get the Peace Prize. Remember, actual accomplishments and activity and personal sacrifice mean nothing to the judges, it's all about pie-in-the-sky promises of a noble future that will never be.



yeah, those are all good candidates, do you have all 205?  if you were really interested in the causes being promoted rather than just hating obama, you would be able to come up with a list better than 5 people.  Seeing as how those people didn't win, their causes could use the free promotion right now.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> ^Sounds like you're hoping for some change lol. The UN is a dysfunctional entity as its core, appealing to its theoretical usefulness is akin to defending Obama getting the Peace Prize.



The U.N. is largely dysfunctional, yes. My point is that it isn't designed to function smoothly - it's designed to function as an international forum for debate and discussion, and to accommodate the disparate views of hundreds of uncooperative member nations.

Whoever thought an international organization of such colossal scope would be bureaucratic? [/sarcasm]

I'm not "hoping" the U.N. is going to get any more effective in the future. I'm just pointing out that the refusal of member nations to cooperate and be actively involved with the organization is a primary cause for its (entirely predictable) lack of efficiency.



Simulacrum said:


> Speaking of which, here's a list of people who didn't get the Peace Prize. Remember, actual accomplishments and activity and sacrifice mean nothing to the judges, it's all about pie-in-the-sky promises of a noble future that will never be.



See my earlier posts in this thread. I don't agree with the Committee's decision.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this thread still going on?

Look, Obama won this year, big whoop.  The real question is how he will spend the $1.4 he got from it.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

He said he would donate it to charity I believe.

According to this article anyways, and a couple of others.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2009)

*I really don't think Obama deserves the Peace Prize... I mean come on it's like a suck up act.

No this is not a racial comment.*


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 12, 2009)

Regalian said:


> The U.N. is largely dysfunctional, yes. My point is that it isn't designed to function smoothly - it's designed to function as an international forum for debate and discussion, and to accommodate the disparate views of hundreds of uncooperative member nations.
> 
> Whoever thought an international organization of such colossal scope would be bureaucratic? [/sarcasm]
> 
> I'm not "hoping" the U.N. is going to get any more effective in the future. I'm just pointing out that the refusal of member nations to cooperate and be actively involved with the organization is a primary cause for its (entirely predictable) lack of efficiency.


 If you admit that it's _designed_ to be dysfunctional, why are you bawwwing when I point out that it's a dysfunctional mess? Your knee-jerk finger-pointing _is exactly the kind of behavior that causes the UN to be dysfunctional_. 



> See my earlier posts in this thread. I don't agree with the Committee's decision.


 That's entirely my point. You don't think it's right that Obama gets an award for basically accomplishing nothing, but you defend the UN in spite of the fact that accomplishing nothing is what it's designed for.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> That's entirely my point. You don't think it's right that Obama gets an award for basically accomplishing nothing, but you defend the UN in spite of the fact that accomplishing nothing is what it's designed for.



Accomplishing nothing is what the UN is *designed* to do?  

Yes, it can be dysfunctional.  Even in America with only 2 political parties at each others throats we are extremely dysfunctional.  Look how the right wing nut jobs have brought any real legislation to it's knees over the last few months.

Now times that by 100.  Yes, it is dysfunctional, but it is not specifically designed to be, and it doesn't "accomplish nothing"


----------



## God Hand (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, I am 24 pages too late here.  Now its seemed to boil down to arguments between Dems and Repubs, and/or Libs and Cons.

Whatever.

Anyways, as a symbol of hope, recognizable the world over, then I can understand choosing Obama if thats what your looking for, a symbol.

However, surely there are people who deserve this award more based on merit.  Let alone the fact that every other President who received this award, did so based on what they had accomplished, not what they had started.  Accordingly, those few presidents received their awards well into their presidential careers, or in the case of Carter, well after them.

Obama is a great symbol, but has yet to truly prove himself.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> If you admit that it's _designed_ to be dysfunctional, why are you bawwwing when I point out that it's a dysfunctional mess? Your knee-jerk finger-pointing _is exactly the kind of behavior that causes the UN to be dysfunctional_.



I'm not saying it's designed to be dysfunctional - I'm saying that its lack of efficiency is entirely predictable, given what it _is_ designed to do, i.e. "function as an international forum for debate and discussion, and to accommodate the disparate views of hundreds of uncooperative member nations."

Unless you'd like to hand the United Nations an army and global authority, it simply isn't going to be the paragon of efficiency some of us would like it to be. It is a _council_, not a _government_, which means that certain member states have the right to veto proposals, and that world leaders from across the globe can and should be heard on every significant issue.

That said, whenever every member of the United Nations is in agreement on an issue, it functions smoothly with regard to that issue. So delegates from member states should be cooperative, and should strive to _reach consensus_ whenever and wherever possible, not be petty and divisive.



Simulacrum said:


> That's entirely my point. You don't think it's right that Obama gets an award for basically accomplishing nothing, but you defend the UN in spite of the fact that accomplishing nothing is what it's designed for.



The U.N. has accomplished a great deal, in spite of its handicaps.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 12, 2009)

ITT:  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLPEACE PRIZE IZ TEH JOKORZ!!!1 OBAMA DOEZ NOTHIN TO DZERVEZ EET!111


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 12, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Accomplishing nothing is what the UN is *designed* to do?
> 
> Yes, it can be dysfunctional.  Even in America with only 2 political parties at each others throats we are extremely dysfunctional.  Look how the right wing nut jobs have brought any real legislation to it's knees over the last few months.
> 
> Now times that by 100.  Yes, it is dysfunctional, but it is not specifically designed to be, and it doesn't "accomplish nothing"


 rofl, yes, everything wrong in Washington is the fault of the vast right-wing conspiracy. The Dims have an unstoppable majority in both houses of the legislature, and the presidency, yet they are not responsible for their lack of accomplishment. Tell you what, before this goes any farther, can you just give me an estimate on when you'll start holding the Democrats responsible for their own ineptitude? Or at least cop up to the fact that the majority of America doesn't want what they're selling. 



Regalian said:


> I'm not saying it's designed to be dysfunctional - I'm saying that its lack of efficiency is entirely predictable, given what it _is_ designed to do, i.e. "function as an international forum for debate and discussion, and to accommodate the disparate views of hundreds of uncooperative member nations."


 You're drawing lines of distinction that make no difference. Again, this is a popular activity of the UN that causes it to be what it is. 



> Unless you'd like to hand the United Nations an army and global authority, it simply isn't going to be the paragon of efficiency some of us would like it to be. It is a _council_, not a _government_, which means that certain member states have the right to veto proposals, and that world leaders from across the globe can and should be heard on every significant issue.


 If anything, the UN should be _less_ important. My complaint that you quoted out of context and harped on, in case you've gotten lost in the smokescreen you're kicking up, was that the Obama administration happily defers to the UN in spite of its inability. 



> That said, whenever every member of the United Nations is in agreement on an issue, it functions smoothly with regard to that issue. So delegates from member states should be cooperative, and should strive to _reach consensus_ whenever and wherever possible, not be petty and divisive.


 The only time when everyone agrees is on the petty issues. It's the issues of substance that people disagree on. I'm going to assume you're getting ready to broadbrush anyone who disagrees with your worldview as petty and divisive. 



> The U.N. has accomplished a great deal, in spite of its handicaps.


 Such as? And before you start, lending aid to regions and people that should justly suffer under their own stupidity and the stupidity of their leaders isn't an accomplishment.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 12, 2009)

> rofl, yes, everything wrong in Washington is the fault of the vast right-wing conspiracy. The Dims have an unstoppable majority in both houses of the legislature, and the presidency, yet they are not responsible for their lack of accomplishment. Tell you what, before this goes any farther, can you just give me an estimate on when you'll start holding the Democrats responsible for their own ineptitude? Or at least cop up to the fact that the majority of America doesn't want what they're selling.



Who said they were not responsible for anything?  It's the fact that they are trying to actually listen to the right wing and be bipartisan, which they need to just abandon.

And majority of America not wanting what the Dems are proposing is just comedic, polls show around 65% want a public option for one.

But what does that have to do with the UN.  I was using it as a comparison, you sidetracking the entire subject is pointless.


----------



## Regalian (Oct 12, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> You're drawing lines of distinction that make no difference. Again, this is a popular activity of the UN that causes it to be what it is.



Um, no. I'm merely correcting you for attributing a sentiment to me that I never actually expressed.



Simulacrum said:


> If anything, the UN should be _less_ important. My complaint that you quoted out of context and harped on, in case you've gotten lost in the smokescreen you're kicking up, was that the Obama administration happily defers to the UN in spite of its inability.



On what issue has Obama "deferred to the United Nations," without indicating the need for the United States to make its own contribution?



Simulacrum said:


> The only time when everyone agrees is on the petty issues. It's the issues of substance that people disagree on.



That's because it's usually the issues of substance that different nations have opposing vested interests in. 

This doesn't mean that they shouldn't struggle to reach an accord on significant issues.



Simulacrum said:


> I'm going to assume you're getting ready to broadbrush anyone who disagrees with your worldview as petty and divisive.



Well that's an unfair assumption!

I'm all for rational debate on any issue. Debate requires disagreement. But disagreement doesn't preclude the possibility of compromise.



Simulacrum said:


> Such as? And before you start, lending aid to regions and people that should justly suffer under their own stupidity and the stupidity of their leaders isn't an accomplishment.



Fortunately, others (like the UNA USA, and, unsurprisingly, the UN itself) have done my work for me here and here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Wow, I am 24 pages too late here.  Now its seemed to boil down to arguments between Dems and Repubs, and/or Libs and Cons.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...



not sitting presidents.  Besides who said precedents must always be adhered to ()


----------



## God Hand (Oct 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> not sitting presidents.  Besides who said precedents must always be adhered to ()



True, and it has gotten people talking about the awards, good or bad, so maybe thats what they wanted anyways.


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (Oct 12, 2009)

i think this is award is premature, considering Obama still has a lot on his to-do list and we havent fully seen what the outcomes of his plans, policies and presidency are yet. come on, he hasnt even been in office for a year. he has three more years and possibly being voted in again to add another four years. let the guy build up some accomplishments first before handing him an award like that. we dont know what Obama's future will bring. he can _say_ this or that, but its not reality until its actually carried out.



Miss Fortune said:


> *I mean come on it's like a suck up act.*



that was my first reaction. especially since its Europeans deciding and theyve been more gung-ho about Obama than a lot of American Obama supporters. theyre kissing up to Obama in hopes of... something.


----------



## Xion (Oct 13, 2009)

Retarded.

That is all I have to say. 

Obama is a joke and now the Nobel is a joke. Apparently the people who sacrifice their livelihood to help others are below someone who lies spectacularly well about hope and change.


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 13, 2009)

nuff said


----------



## saprobe (Oct 13, 2009)

While I still don't think Obama was the best choice by any means I've come to feel that I don't really care since he's donating the prize money to charity.


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 13, 2009)

saprobe said:


> While I still don't think Obama was the best choice by any means I've come to feel that I don't really care since he's donating the prize money to charity.



thats the only thing stopping me from lowering my already rock-bottom-low opinion of him


----------



## Xion (Oct 14, 2009)

saprobe said:


> While I still don't think Obama was the best choice by any means I've come to feel that I don't really care since he's donating the prize money to charity.



As opposed to someone who has worked their entire lives directly helping the most needy using the prize to really expand operations and directly help people?


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 14, 2009)

Xion said:


> Retarded.
> 
> That is all I have to say.
> 
> Obama is a joke and now the Nobel is a joke. Apparently the people who sacrifice their livelihood to help others are below someone who lies spectacularly well about hope and change.



I couldn't agree with you more. You practically took the words right out of my mouth.

What has the guy _*done!?*_

_*Nothing!!!*_

And if you watched the video where he accepts the award, he basically says "Now I can use this prize to justify everything I have done and ever will do. Suck it, haters! You can't touch me now!"

I have a feeling that things are going to get very interesting in D.C. really soon. (ie, DRAMA!!)


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2009)

Sadly it's also a political suicide *not* to accept this award.  He got stuck in a lose-lose.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Sadly it's also a political suicide *not* to accept this award.  He got stuck in a lose-lose.




But which is the greater folly? To not accept the award in a display of integrity, or to accept it and exploit it to further one's own goals?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2009)

only if ur a moron can this be interpreted as a lose lose situation.  But south park already said 1/4 americans are retarded, there's not much to say for the other 3 though.


----------



## Camille (Oct 14, 2009)

No, WM is right, NS. I was thinking about it the other day, and it _is_ a lose-lose situation. Imagine all the shit he would have gotten from everyone had he not accepted the prize.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2009)

Camille said:


> No, WM is right, NS. I was thinking about it the other day, and it _is_ a lose-lose situation. Imagine all the shit he would have gotten from everyone had he not accepted the prize.



imagine all the shit he would have gotten if he didn't get the prize, or saved a box of kittens from a burning high-rise  there's no way any outcome wouldn't have been shaped negatively by the detractors.

It takes a real "special" outlook to make this a negative, is my conclusion.


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> imagine all the shit he would have gotten if he didn't get the prize, or saved a box of kittens from a burning high-rise  there's no way any outcome wouldn't have been shaped negatively by the detractors.
> 
> It takes a real "special" outlook to make this a negative, is my conclusion.



Look, I personally don't mind him getting the award.  In fact, I give him an award for being one of the most ambitious presidents trying to set things right, but the fact of the matter is this might hurt him more than help him.  It would've also sucked for him if he didn't accept it because then he's pissing off the Nobel council and the big supporters of Obama.  Sorry but it's a bad situation he was put it...even Obama himself was surprised by this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Look, I personally don't mind him getting the award.  In fact, I give him an award for being one of the most ambitious presidents trying to set things right, but the fact of the matter is this might hurt him more than help him.  It would've also sucked for him if he didn't accept it because then he's pissing off the Nobel council and the big supporters of Obama.  Sorry but it's a bad situation he was put it...even Obama himself was surprised by this.



dems are on their heels when they should be beating people on the heads with the nobel prize.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 14, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> Well, I can't imagine anyone who earns it more at the moment. Anyone care to help me?



I agree, and I ask those of you who don't believe President Obama is deserving of this award: who, instead of him, _should_ have won? I don't understand how someone can deny his winning the Nobel Prize without knowing the critera of the selection, let alone the other candidates.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I agree, and I ask those of you who don't believe President Obama is deserving of this award: who, instead of him, _should_ have won? I don't understand how someone can deny his winning the Nobel Prize without knowing the critera of the selection, let alone the other candidates.



if someone else won they wouldve been like "who?!?"


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I agree, and I ask those of you who don't believe President Obama is deserving of this award: who, instead of him, _should_ have won? I don't understand how someone can deny his winning the Nobel Prize without knowing the critera of the selection, let alone the other candidates.



I posted it a while back, but Morgan Tsvangirai deserved it more. There are others I'd not even heard of - amongst others a Colombian woman who negotiated the release of prisoners held by FARC, or something like that, but there were definitely people who deserved it more than Obama.

Of course, after hearing that Yasser Arafat and Al Gore held the Nobel Peace Prize, I gave up on that argument - it really is less to do with deeds and more with how chic you are in the minds of the international community, it seems.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 14, 2009)

Watchman said:


> I posted it a while back, but Morgan Tsvangirai deserved it more. There are others I'd not even heard of - amongst others a Colombian woman who negotiated the release of prisoners held by FARC, or something like that, but there were definitely people who deserved it more than Obama.
> 
> Of course, after hearing that Yasser Arafat and Al Gore held the Nobel Peace Prize, I gave up on that argument - it really is less to do with deeds and more with how chic you are in the minds of the international community, it seems.



I'm piggybacking this man's opinion.


----------



## saprobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Of course, after hearing that Yasser Arafat and Al Gore held the Nobel Peace Prize, I gave up on that argument - *it really is less to do with deeds and more with how chic you are in the minds of the international community*, it seems.


Bingo. At least Obama's giving the money to charity. Maybe some of the more-deserving will get part of the cash prize.


----------



## Simulacrum (Oct 14, 2009)

boundz



> A Perfect Nobel Pick
> 
> Pop quiz: What do Bertha von Suttner, Henri La Fontaine, Ludwig Quidde, Norman Angell, Arthur Henderson, Eisaku Sato, Alva Myrdal and Joseph Rotblat have in common?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xion (Oct 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I agree, and I ask those of you who don't believe President Obama is deserving of this award: who, instead of him, _should_ have won? I don't understand how someone can deny his winning the Nobel Prize without knowing the critera of the selection, let alone the other candidates.



What makes you think we don't?

The fact that we don't think Obama is deserving or the fact that the world doesn't exist outside of Obama?


----------

